# Sticky  *New* Which types of medications have been succesful for Your SA? Version 2.0



## jim_morrison

Which types of medications have been succesful for Your SA? Version 2.0


----------



## Cletis

Zoloft and Xanax.


----------



## istayhome

Cletis said:


> Zoloft and Xanax.


redbull and vodka!


----------



## minimized

I didn't realize I'd taken that many classes of drugs.

Still some ways from my diploma though.


----------



## Arisa1536

paxil and lorazepam were most effective for my SA
for depression :effexor
for anxiety, any benzo in a high dose and a bit of kratom ;O)


----------



## Tanya88

Zoloft for both my anxiety and depression


----------



## Evo

Prozac.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I was thinking I might try Ritalin for A.D.D (although not related to SA), I have tried citalopram before moving to ecitalopram and in the end the only thing I noticed it had done for me overall was to blunten my emotions. So now I guess I am hoping to stay off medications altogether (I've even decided I probably won't use Ritalin either). The whole notion of having to rely on these things kind of sucks when you think about it. I understand it is entirely necessary at certain stages of your treatment though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Klonopin as needed, works great.


----------



## GotAnxiety

None at the moment. anxiety is nothing but a figment of your imagination you either chose too let it bother you or not but i do take a low dose of dexedrine.

In the past cipralex and ritilin did help but the side effects became intolerable. In the future im hoping too give maybe remeron a shot.


----------



## Octal

I've been on Effexor 150 for a while. It works alright I guess, my doctor seems to insist on SNRI's instead of SSRI's.


----------



## euphoria

Some of the meds that have helped (me) in one way or another for anxiety and mood overall (those in bold, currently taking):


*Fluoxetine*, sertraline, escitalopram
 Phenelzine
 Mirtazapine
 *Methylphenidate extended release*, ethylphenidate, dexamphetamine, modafinil & selected other stimulants
 *Nicotine / tobacco*
 *Buprenorphine*, dihydrocodeine, poppy pod tea, kratom, tramadol, codeine, oxycodone & other opioids
 Clonazepam, alprazolam, *clobazam*, etizolam, lorazepam, diazepam, phenibut, *theanine*, kava, phenobarbital, carisoprodol.
 Amisulpride
 Carvedilol
 *Sarcosine (n-methyl-glycine)
*
 Aniracetam
 *Tongkat ali*
 Rhodiola rosea
 Sceletium tortuosum
 Coffee
 *Curcumin (bioavailable type)*
* Methylfolate*
* Fish oil*
* Magnesium*
* Xtend-Life Total Balance*


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Klonopin has been the only thing that has completely taken away my anxiety and panic attacks. It felt so natural that I didn't even realize it was working until I got into a social situation and was completely relaxed. Effexor xr made me extremely happy and optimistic but did nothing for my anxiety and withdrawal was a hellish nightmare. The others things I've taken either just had bad side effects or no effects, good or bad.


----------



## spartan7

Lets see shall we..

1.prozac
2.klonopin
3.wellbutrin
4.zyprexa


----------



## LavenderTowelette

I've taken (in order) Prozac, Inderal, Lexapro, Celexa, Wellbutrin, Buspar, Klonopin, Effexor, Pristiq, Remeron and Valium. I've also tried a whole range of herbal remedies with no success. 

I'm currently only taking Pristiq (1 year), which has been the best in terms of treating depression. It has increased my extroversion considerably. Previously I didn't want to interact with people at all. Now I enjoy spending time with a few good friends. It also reduced some obsessive compulsive symptoms. But it hasn't been all that great in terms of treating anxiety. 

Occasionally I get my hands on some Valium, which is just wonderful. It takes away the anxiety without the drowsiness. Klonopin makes me a walking zombie because I get so tired. 

Everything else has either been completely ineffective or has had side-effects so horrendous that I had to stop taking them. I really wish there was something that worked for anxiety which wasn't addictive.


----------



## riptide991

Zoloft at 200mg
Remeron at 45mg
Jogging 4-5 times a week.

The jogging helps immensely oddly enough. I also may experiment with 60mg of Remeron since I took it last night and am surprised. I will talk with my doctor as he may not be able to prescribe it so don't want to get used to it.

Also, cutting out alcohol and weed completely. Those 2 just ended up making my anxiety so much worse even the kush strains with more cannabinoids and less THC.


----------



## misread

anticholinergics, dextrometrophan and water.


----------



## broflovski

Tianeptine (!), kratom (before they both were banned). Currently Lyrica (pregabalin) and phenylpiracetam (Phenotropil).


----------



## Arisa1536

I'd like to try wellbutrin for SA and depression and weight loss
Paxil was amazing for SA, seriously I may have had all my other issues like anxiety, BPD and depression but socially I had more friends and went out more than I ever hae in my life. Effexor tends to cause avoidance but it helps with everything else


----------



## spartan7

try and beat this

80 mg prozac
450 mg of wellbutrin
2 klonopins/daily
20 mg zxprexa
60-90 mgs of Restoril for sleep

cant top that.


----------



## Toe Knee

Posted in the medication reviews, Citalopram cured me. I went from a shaking, worrying, anxious wreck to very confident, popular guy. It was awesome!

I'm just posting this to give some confidence to people trying, or questioning trying SSRIs. They might not work for some, but they are definitely a great place to start. They are much safer than stimulants and MAOIs. 

Even if one doesn't work, another might, everyone reacts differently. From my experience they are well worth the time. 

Don't let someone else's bad reaction persuade you. Plus the people that go on internet forums tend to be people that haven't had great reactions. If you find something that works why would you even search for a help forum?


----------



## StPatrick

Having a good doctor I have had access to virtually every medication, besides opiates(which I like, but don't want because of side effects). My bigger problem is depression. But I have tried several drugs that reduced, or even wiped out social anxiety, not permanently. 

-Nardil, this helped alot, I would say a reduction of about 50%, which was more than enough had it continued to work. I would either develop hypomania, be taken off, or it would poop out. It eventually stopped working & am still tapering off to this day

-Marijuana, I have a medical marijuana card & this stuff can get rid of about 80-90% of it, however I have motivation or energy to do something. If you don't care about interacting with people, but just dont want to give a damn what anyone thinks, this works(for me). It is kind of expensive to do it legally.

-Ketamine, I have a prescription for this & this can reduce if anxiety quite a bit when using the spray. By injection, it completely wipes out any & all anxiety, social anxiety, self consciousness & inhibition. So confidence is 100%, the issue is the nausea is *really bad*, unless you fast & I have huge appettite because of athletic pursuits so its not an option. It also lasts maybe 90-100 minutes. 

I think really, if it is something that can be cured by therapy and exposure and risking rejection/pain & its not a severe mental disorder. The best thing is to really just learn to go through the pain. I can't think of one successful individual who has not had to deal with rejection/pain/difficulties in order to succeed.


----------



## windchimes

Natural foods, excerise and yoga works far more than any drug ever did and I have no horrible dangerous side effects from it...would never try a drug again, never.


----------



## Locked

Escitalopram was the best ssri for anxiety, seroxat or paxil the best for depression and anxiety for me, currently on sertraline as other ssri's I've taken have pooped out being the above, cymbalta effexor. Adding risperidone helped for the paranoia and boost the ssri.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinglonely

istayhome said:


> redbull and vodka!


LOL


----------



## mypesticide

Tramadol


----------



## tornadobill

low dose baclofen and low dose klonopin.High dose klonopin is sooo boring and high dose baclofen sooo weird.Ive actually tripped on high dose baclofen-intense closed eyed visuals!


----------



## deadgirlrunning

I've taken (and continue to take) SSRIs. Klonopin/Xanax is more effective for dealing with social anxiety imo, and stimulants (such as adderall) help with depression and increase the motivation to socialize. I've taken SSRIs for most of my life and notice only slight improvement.


----------



## Darrenlogan56

My previous list of all tried meds in order, (The ones in *bold* are the ones that had any benefit) 
-Citalopram/ Escitalopram
-Fluoxe*tine*
- Trifluoperazine
-Buspirone
- *Diazepam*
- *Zopiclone*
- *Lyrica*
- *Rit*alin
- Methylphenidate *extended release*
- Zoloft
-Effexor
-Gabap*entin*
- *Propa*nolol
- Trazad*one*
- Modafinil
- Lofepramine
- Zyprexa
- *Imiramine*
- Agomelatine
(please note that some of these are only half Bolded because they only half-kinda-did anything!)


----------



## A3rghee029

Zoloft used to work when I was younger. Since I Started up again I just cannot handle the zaps of intense edginess I felt. On lamictal. too soon to tell. Xanax for 10 years. Still works like a gem! Doc is gonna try new antidepressant soon! I'm DREADING the oh so many possibilities.


----------



## Distracted1968

I have tried everything listed and combinations thereof over the last 20years. I have finally landed on Vyvanse 20mg/day. Social Anxiety is one of the highest comorbid disorders with SA which could indicate that low Dopamine is the issue in many cases. This could explain why Nardil works better than the SSRI's. Nardil increases dopamine along with Serotinin and Norepinephrine.


----------



## jim_morrison

Distracted1968 said:


> I have tried everything listed and combinations thereof over the last 20years. I have finally landed on Vyvanse 20mg/day. Social Anxiety is one of the highest comorbid disorders with SA which could indicate that low Dopamine is the issue in many cases. This could explain why Nardil works better than the SSRI's. Nardil increases dopamine along with Serotinin and Norepinephrine.


Good point, Dopamine does indeed seem to play a role in the pathophysiology of SA.


----------



## 10PercentExtra

remeron, wellbutrin and tricyclics are really nothing like each other.

worked:
effexor (@75mg)
cymbalta
remeron
paxil
adderall

did not work:
ritalin
vilazodone
savella
parnate
lexapro
zoloft
gabapentin/pregab
wellbutrin
buspar

made me worse:
desipramine
benzos
effexor @ 150mg
lithium


----------



## 10PercentExtra

StPatrick said:


> -Ketamine, I have a prescription for this & this can reduce if anxiety quite a bit when using the spray. By injection, it completely wipes out any & all anxiety, social anxiety, self consciousness & inhibition. So confidence is 100%, the issue is the nausea is *really bad*, unless you fast & I have huge appettite because of athletic pursuits so its not an option. It also lasts maybe 90-100 minutes.


did your doctor give you a prescription for ketamine for anxiety? Or was it for pain or something else? My doctor is really good, but I'm wondering if this would cross the line for him.


----------



## jim_morrison

10PercentExtra said:


> remeron, wellbutrin and tricyclics are really nothing like each other.


Granted they're not the same, but there is a maximum of 20 voting options when you make polls, so I had to combine some groups together, in that case it was miscellaneous antidepressants - the left over antidepressants which are not SSRIs, SNRIs or MAOIs.


----------



## jakeforpresident

really awesome poll. whoever had this idea was really smart!

Looks like benzos were the only heavy hitting, non-controversial "cure" haha


----------



## jonny neurotic

Hah! I ignore your poll. 5-APB is working wonders for me but I'm not allowed to discuss that here... 

Pfft!


----------



## TheCanadian1

An SNRI such as Effexor or Cymbalta was effective for me.

I took Effexor XR specifically. It was very effective in combating my depression, and assisted with my anxiety. I also would use beta blockers if I knew a social event was coming up... it helped keep me calm beforehand and I was able to adjust to my surroundings better.

Effexor XR withdrawal was a nightmare that lasted for two weeks.

Read My Withdrawal Journal


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

GotAnxiety said:


> None at the moment. anxiety is nothing but a figment of your imagination you either chose too let it bother you or not but i do take a low dose of dexedrine.
> 
> In the past cipralex and ritilin did help but the side effects became intolerable. In the future im hoping too give maybe remeron a shot.


I don't agree with this post.


----------



## LoneDog

Been trying to find medications that work since 2005 and the list of medication I have been on grows every couple months. I have yet to find a medication that actually controls my S.A., PBD (I actually have never had a proper diagnosis) and/or whatever else. Ive gone through about 6 pshyciatrists and Im back to the 5th one because he actually took me back. Im positive the psychiatrists are just feeding me expensive medications that they make a ton off of.

Ive been on atleast 20 different 'mood stablizers/anti anxiety - depression.. which only calms me down but does nothing for the S.A / Generalized anxiety disorder.

Currently I take :
- 100mg of Lamictal twice daily
- Three 1 MG Clonazepam (Klonopin generic) in the morning, after noon, and later at night.

All this really does is make me a zombie in the morning which completely effects going to the gym and being able to perform at my best. All other medication have not worked or I chose to be taken off them (Xanax and Adderall).

Pretty sure most of this stuff is just sugar pills.


----------



## jb1984

Xanax works very well for me for anxiety/panic.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

LoneDog said:


> Been trying to find medications that work since 2005 and the list of medication I have been on grows every couple months. I have yet to find a medication that actually controls my S.A., PBD (I actually have never had a proper diagnosis) and/or whatever else. Ive gone through about 6 pshyciatrists and Im back to the 5th one because he actually took me back. Im positive the psychiatrists are just feeding me expensive medications that they make a ton off of.
> 
> Ive been on atleast 20 different 'mood stablizers/anti anxiety - depression.. which only calms me down but does nothing for the S.A / Generalized anxiety disorder.
> 
> Currently I take :
> - 100mg of Lamictal twice daily
> - Three 1 MG Clonazepam (Klonopin generic) in the morning, after noon, and later at night.
> 
> All this really does is make me a zombie in the morning which completely effects going to the gym and being able to perform at my best. All other medication have not worked or I chose to be taken off them (Xanax and Adderall).
> 
> Pretty sure most of this stuff is just sugar pills.


amphetamines plus memantine is the cure for social anxiety from what I hear.


----------



## devin880

Resperidone helped me with anxiety. I also took Paxil, but I'm not really sure if that did anything. I'll be starting again with these today, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Ativan!<3


----------



## catspaw1955

*hi i am new here*

along with xanax, i also take pain medication not just for pain,although i have a very bad back, but i take it because it helps me mentally, especially anxiety. purrs. catspaw1955


----------



## Ogrodii

catspaw1955 said:


> along with xanax, i also take pain medication not just for pain,although i have a very bad back, but i take it because it helps me mentally, especially anxiety. purrs. catspaw1955


I also see when I take pain med Norco it really calms my anxiety. How do you take yours


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Sertraline made me worse, MPH either makes me significantly better in every way or just turns me into a horny robot. I've had temazepam before in hospital (not for anxiety), and that didn't do anything for my anxiety at all, just made me feel drunk without the euphoria or nausea.

Opioids, alcohol and weed help, but I've never had the former prescribed (apart fentanyl through a cannula after surgery, which doesn't really count), and I only use the latter two for fun. The best thing for me is MDMA, but just like MPH, it usually just makes me really horny and too content to bother doing anything useful with myself.


----------



## crossfadex

aI'll put up my results after I start nardil in a few months. Ssris don't work, snris don't work. Beta blockers are good for just presentations and stuff. Buspar belongs in the trash. Adderall is great but is horrible for long term. The effect doesn't last very long and the crash/hangover is awful.. Not to mention the side effects - loss of appetite, hard to sleep that night, sore jaw from clenching etc. I find the hangover is pretty similar to a drug like mdma minus the depression.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

SSRIs were like sugar pills for me.

I have tried almost every benzo there is out there and I don't understand how this has helped anyone's social anxiety. It helps general anxiety, granted. It makes you tired and when you are tired you aren't as anxious. Wow, amazing stuff. Every benzo I tried just made me look and feel tired. My anxiety was quite a bit diminished, but not my social anxiety wasn't touched Communicating with people even seemed like more of a chore because I was fatigued from the benzos. Benzos are just glorified light sleeping pills if you ask me. I just use my Klonopins now as sleeping drugs, since that's all they seem good for.

The only thing that has worked to make more social was alcohol. I used it so much to treat my social anxiety, that it now fails to make give me any pleasant feelings. I just feel like poop now when I take it. My mind just grew a tolerance for it and it no longer works. Also, many of us want and/or need to be social at work and alcohol is not a viable option at work since we need to be sharp while working and of course if a person is smelling of alcohol at work, they will be fired. The hangovers are another problem. I am currently taking Baclofen and even drinking one beer gives me terrible hangovers that can last for a day or two.

I have tried GHB. That just made me lethargic and not want to do anything. Helped somewhat with anxiety, but did not help with social anxiety at all. It was as helpful as a benzo drug.

I have tried kratom. Very expensive. This was the one drug that made me feel more confident and want to talk, but I also felt quite lethargic on it. This currently is the only thing I am hanging my hopes on. Last night I had some kratom and it had no effect on me, though, so I am wondering if it even works after using it for a few consecutive days.

It amazes me that scientists have yet to develop (or at least I'm not aware of it) something similar to alcohol that produces the similar effects of increased sociability, happiness, anti-anxiety and lack of fear minus the numerous negative side-effects.

As far as the drugs I have tried, there is no absolutely no cure for social anxiety.


----------



## Grey0

I'm on propranolol and it does help me but there has been times when they haven't when my anxiety has been bad.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

Grey0 said:


> I'm on propranolol and it does help me but there has been times when they haven't when my anxiety has been bad.


Are you saying it helped with social anxiety disorder, i.e. you wanted to actively spend your day talking to people and didn't feel any anxiety talking to people? From what I have read on the internet, Propranolol is supposed to be just used for situation anxiety such as giving a presentation or for a job interview. Is this not correct?


----------



## mark555666

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> amphetamines plus memantine is the cure for social anxiety from what I hear.


no.


----------



## simian4455

St John's Wort. Not sure which category it falls into. It was all very confusing.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

I wanted to update my experience with kratom. The first couple times I took it I felt very confident with zero anxiety. But that feeling went away after subsequent doses. The stuff is like benzos in that it ultimately just makes you tired. The difference is that kratom just makes the body tired where as Klonopin makes the mind tired too.

Have also been trying 1-4, Butanedidiol. Same deal as the kratom. Just makes your body feel like tired. Does not help with social anxiety.

The only drug that works for social anxiety that I have found, and which I forgot to mention in my last post, is Ambien, taken during the day. Ambien will destroy your anxiety, your approach anxiety, and will give you a feeling of peace, a window in to what normal feel all the time. The first couple weeks you take ambien, you will feel tired and should only be used as a sleeping pill. After that, your body will adjust and you will not feel tired from the drug. The euphoria will continue, though and then you can start using it during the day.

Start off at 10 mg when taking it in the day time, then 15, then 20. I take 20 mg on an empty stomach. Kicks in about 30 minutes and I feel the peek effects after about an hour and a half.

The negatives. The drugs will make you say some fairly strange things. You will feel like a completely different person which can be disconcerting for some people. The next day your memories of the previous day will be very foggy. That's a pretty upsetting experience.

Most docs only prescribe 10 mg to be taken at night. You can go back later and request the dose is upped to 20 mg. Otherwise, you can go see another doctor and get another 10 mg prescription.

Also, when you are 20 mg, DO NOT DRINK alcohol. You WILL black out. Blacking out is really scary thing. It's like having been in a coma and you survived. I woke up with a blackout and some random girl in my bed. I had no idea who she was or where I met her. I sat down at my computer and people were writing some weird things on a particular forum. Their writings were so strange that I was questioning that I had died from the ambien and alcohol and I was experiencing the after life.

Drink lots of water while on ambien because it will dehydrate you.


----------



## OUT CAST

well effexor just kind of motivates me and helps me get out of bed in the morning. My gabapentin helps with anxiety but I run out fast due to tolerance(which is why the first of the month is always my favorite). Any kind of benzo or opiate but I dont take those anymore


----------



## TooRational

*Celexa Cured Me*

I had a case of sudden onset social anxiety. Had all of the classic symptoms + some of the less recognized symptoms, like brain zaps. I couldn't look superiors in the eye, heart raced when I talked to the boss, constantly thinking about my posture in conversation, worried about how I was looking at people in social interaction, alternated between not wanting to look at people and staring at them. On some occasions, being around "authorities" caused literal zaps in my head to the extent my head and neck would visibly jolt. I literally thought my life was over.

Thankfully I have the most wonderful partner and peaceful home life in the world. I think that's imperative for someone trying to get over this issue. I took Celexa (40 mg) for exactly 1 year. It's all gone. Entirely.

Now, given how mine came about (bullying based on sexual orientation at a very intellectual level.....), I have my own theory on what this disease is (I'm also a doctoral level social scientist with over 9 years of higher education to date; my doctorate will take about 8 years total). I think, for me, social anxiety was the result of a certain kind of depression that was brought about from a very specific situation. In other words, for me, given my socio-psychic constitution, a depressive imbalance manifested in social anxiety disorder. For other people, given their constitution, "the same problem" would manifest simply as depression of some sort. For me, when the imbalance was done, the issue was gone. And, it is also noteworthy, I'm no longer in the context of that kind of bullying.

For those who have SA since a very young age, I would suspect that this has something to do with the fact that you're a very sensitive individual and the things you intuitively know about the social world far exceed your cognitive learning with regards to all of the different *legitimate* ways to make sense of things. My recommendation would be to find a philosophically based therapist. Some cognitive behavioral therapists may actually share the knowledge guiding their practive with you, and in that case, I would imagine that kind of thing could work. But getting you to "see" how others who are functioning properly make sense of things is not what people with recalcitrant social anxiety actually need I don't think. For those of you who have tried everything - find that kind of therapist, print this post out, and tell them that you need to learn about all of the different legitimate (academically, intellectually, authoritatively) ways to make sense of the social issues in life that really bother you. And then get that person to role play with you so you can start seeing how many DIFFERENT MEANINGS can be interpreted off of the exact same behavioral response. The problem is that what you are conscious of (how you are appearing) is being tied to who you are: "an anxious individual." You need a new self-concept. You are an individual with certain understandings that this world has no vocabulary for. Go find one.


----------



## sporteous

Has anyone had successful mdma or lsd treatment? I've been watching some debates - especially on mdma - and there seems to be incredible benefits to these drugs with small doses over a period of time. 
I've also heard about psilocybin (magic mushroom) treatment, there was a study at john hopkins university- http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news...cinogen_may_create_lasting_personality_change - and there are many others. Does anyone on here have 'treatment' experience with these non-pharmaceutical substances?


----------



## caps9497

Klonopin
Propanolol 80mg LA
Lamictal
Symbyax


----------



## joaquimcast

The first combo prescribed to me (when I was only 19) was *Seroxat / Paxil (paroxetine) *20mg and *BusPar (buspirone)* -- I don't remember the dosage. It helped me a lot (but I was also very, very depressed at that time).

I've tried a lot of different meds over the years (different SSRIs, anti-psychotics at low doses as an augmentative agent to an SSRI, even the MAOI *Aurorix (moclobemide)*)

Measuring pros and cons (adverse effects), I would say _*fluvoxamine *_(a drug that is often overlooked -- current trends / marketing / favouring newer drugs really make a difference) was the best for me. At up to 100mg it has virtually no side effects on me. Even discontinuation is relatively pain-free (_*paroxetine*_, on the other hand, is VERY hard).

However, in higher doses it was one of the most sedating of the SSRI's to me. It also interacts with a lot of drugs: a psychiatrist said that is the principal reason *fluvoxamine *isn't as prescribed as, for example, *sertraline*.

It really depends on the underlying cause of your social anxiety (e.g. if it's paranoid thoughts an anti-psychotic will probably work better; if it's co-morbid depression, then an anti-depressant; etc.)

The problem is medication has its pros and cons: don't expect a magical pill. The best combo I tried also caused me moderate lethargy and severe sexual dysfunction: I couldn't ejaculate.


----------



## midnight766

Arisa1536 said:


> paxil and lorazepam were most effective for my SA
> for depression :effexor
> for anxiety, any benzo in a high dose and a bit of kratom ;O)


Paxil and Lorazepam were effective for me too. I couldn't handle the side effects of Paxil though, especially when weaning off of the drug.


----------



## midnight766

StPatrick said:


> -Ketamine, I have a prescription for this & this can reduce if anxiety quite a bit when using the spray. By injection, it completely wipes out any & all anxiety, social anxiety, self consciousness & inhibition. So confidence is 100%, the issue is the nausea is *really bad*, unless you fast & I have huge appettite because of athletic pursuits so its not an option. It also lasts maybe 90-100 minutes.
> 
> in/difficulties in order to succeed.


I didn't know they prescribed ketamine for humans, since it is an anesthetic for animals...


----------



## MareAnguis

spartan7 said:


> try and beat this
> 
> 80 mg prozac
> 450 mg of wellbutrin
> 2 klonopins/daily
> 20 mg zxprexa
> 60-90 mgs of Restoril for sleep
> 
> cant top that.


Don't take zyprexa! That **** will make you diabetic and who knows what else. There have been lawyers running ads for years on TV..."If you or someone you know has taken zyprexa..."
I took it for almost two years, during which I was a walking zombie.


----------



## trev0rstone

Another medication was effective for me, LSD. I have a thread regarding my opinion on its use and how it helped me.


----------



## stephen2

First time here, thought I posted, will try again.
Prozac worked for me. Any group of people would shut me down with fear, classroom, party, anything. Even as a small child I could only sit stonelike in fear and wonder what the heck was wrong with me. I could function with one or two people, but would somehow within a month or two repulse them. It pissed me off, I always considered the fear to be irrational, intellectually I saw nothing to fear.
With Prozac suddenly everyone loved me. With no fear I was looking outward and could read people emotionally like a book. Guess what? Nearly everyone is desperate and in fear socially, just not to the degree I was. 
Now, I often lead casually assembled groups from ,say, three to eight people in to loud happy inclusive talks. I seem to get rapport from nearly anyone in one on one conversations. Social skills seem obvious, where once they seemed like a foreign language. 
So clearly I would suggest trying Prozac, perhaps you will react well to it. I have been using the original dosage for years without side effects, other than delayed orgasm for the first couple months.

One piece of advice so you don't have to learn the hard way as I have, on several occasions. Alcohol or ,say Vicoden, will completely take away the effects of Prozac, and for more that a day or two.


----------



## caps9497

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Are you saying it helped with social anxiety disorder, i.e. you wanted to actively spend your day talking to people and didn't feel any anxiety talking to people? From what I have read on the internet, Propranolol is supposed to be just used for situation anxiety such as giving a presentation or for a job interview. Is this not correct?


I also take Propanolol for my SA. Yes, it is used for performance anxiety, but it can also be used for the physical sympotms of SA such as rapid heart beat, sweating, and having your hands shake.


----------



## davidalmost48

For quick help, Xanax, for lasting slower result, Ativan.


----------



## Konami

*Remeron 60mg +klonopin 1mg*

work best for my SA.


----------



## jackbarrett

Lyrica


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I find pain meds all but cure it for me. I'm outgoing and love to chat with people. I can go to the store without freaking out. I know it's sort of a taboo idea but if it causes you to "feel good" isn't that the point? I have also tried pot and alcohol and they do not help with that. Pain meds make me feel "normal", not high. I don't know if it's just me or not but that's my opinion.


----------



## catless

vitamins and exercise


----------



## Username already taken

zoloft for anxiety, xanax for panic. after 1.5 weeks of zoloft excessive social anxiety is gone. now i can make positive changes in my life and hopefully after 6 months like my doctor recommended tamper off and live without excessive anxiety. Btw almost no side effects, improved sleep, mood and pioneer was definitely better than generic (idk why, but many people experience the same thing)


----------



## Alexis1213

Xanax for rare occasions, but Gabapentin for anxiety and Zoloft for Depression.

Gabapentin- 900 MG per day (300 MG 3 times a day)
Zoloft- 100MG (Use to be 200)

Xanax- Depends


----------



## xXAnnXx

venlafaxine 225mg the doctor will not take me off these, horrible to reduce the dose too. Any one else on these recently have appetite loss? pm me if you want.


----------



## sasabc

Thank you to everyone who has posted useful information on this site. I can not believe I took so long to do a google search on this problem and find this site. Based on the advice I read on this site I went to the Doc and asked for propranolol. She prescribed Inderal (which has propranolol) and in fact the chemist was out of this so gave me Deralin which is the same as Inderal. Anyway I took 2 x 10ml tablets 1 hour before I needed to do a presentation and it went incredibly well. It regulated my heart rate which made my voice steady and suddenly I was confident. Usually I shake, voice trembles, sweat, eyes water etc and then I lose confidence and am a mess for the rest of the time I am talking, so normally talk for as short a time as possible in a group situation. On this stuff, you could not shut me up.


----------



## AtomicUniverse

I found that after tripping on mushrooms,next few days I feel completley relaxed and without anxiety.During the onset though,mushrooms always tend to pull me in some dark places.Sometimes its almost unbearable,because psychedelics may shed light on something you re trying to repress and escape of.So in order to do it right,you ve got to be really honest and in positive mindset.It can be a great learning tool if used right.


----------



## talkminusaction

valium is nice


----------



## JMaria06

I had an awesome go with Zoloft. It helped tackle my SAS and depression. Unfortunately, now, I'm off of it. I do say it's worth a shot for anyone who's looking to go on a medication.


----------



## soulvelocity

Wellbutrin & Klonopin is what worked bested for me. Sadly I can't take it anymore because I lost my health insurance.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

A Beta Blocker (Atenolol) which was not listed on here has been succesful for me.


----------



## painofmind

xanax cured my sa. I've been on a search for an alternative ever since but with no luck. I've tried countless herbs and supplements


----------



## feel good lost

Wellbutrin has been helping me a fair amount, it took 3 whole months for 300mg to start working properly but due to side effects I'm going back down to 150mg

Also been taking clonazepam for a while now which helps immensely but I'll get off it whenever I can, or just take it on the occasions where I really need it


----------



## jimity

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I have tried almost every benzo there is out there and I don't understand how this has helped anyone's social anxiety. It helps general anxiety, granted. It makes you tired and when you are tired you aren't as anxious. Wow, amazing stuff. Every benzo I tried just made me look and feel tired. My anxiety was quite a bit diminished, but not my social anxiety wasn't touched. Communicating with people even seemed like more of a chore because I was fatigued from the benzos. Benzos are just glorified light sleeping pills if you ask me. I just use my Klonopins now as sleeping drugs, since that's all they seem good for.
> 
> The only thing that has worked to make more social was alcohol. I used it so much to treat my social anxiety, that it now fails to make give me any pleasant feelings. I just feel like poop now when I take it. My mind just grew a tolerance for it and it no longer works.
> 
> It amazes me that scientists have yet to develop (or at least I'm not aware of it) something similar to alcohol that produces the similar effects of increased sociability, happiness, anti-anxiety and lack of fear minus the numerous negative side-effects.
> 
> As far as the drugs I have tried, there is no absolutely no cure for social anxiety.


I find benzos work best for calming down the anticipatory anxiety and panic of an upcoming social event rather than the anxiety during actual interaction. Though it helped a bit since I wasn't getting as afraid as I was without it which made me less self conscious than I would be with anxiety. Doesn't increase sociability though. More of a bandaid than a cure. Wouldn't use them long term.

Alcohol worked good for me when I first discovered it. Worked a charm! A lot more open to socializing as well. Three standard drinks used to be a good cure but because I used it often it began to have no affect on me other than making me feel tired and like crap.

Marijuana works real good but only the next day after I smoke when I feel like I don't care what people think about me.


----------



## Otherside

Currently on propranolol (inderol) with celexa for depression. Going through the waiting for the drugs to work or not work six weeks at the moment. How long did it take for you guys to find a med that worked?


----------



## Skitzo

None i am still looking and it is annoying


----------



## Implicate

A combination of 120mg daily of Cymbalta, 20mg daily of Abilify, and 1mg (x3 daily) of Klonopin left me feeling pretty decent with a little more confidence, but I also smoked a ton of weed to supplement my meds. 

When I was on Neurontin(600mg x3 daily), Inderal (a low dose x3 daily that I cannot remember), Klonopin(1mg x3 daily), Cymbalta (120mg daily), Abilify (20mg daily) and Vistiral (25mg PRN) I didn't have anxiety, or any emotion, or feeling in my limbs. I stayed on the combination for two months, and don't have much memory of it, nor do I know how I managed to drive to work each day.

It's pretty clear that I am treatment resistant, and I have tried a plethora of medications, most to no avail. I don't just suffer from SAD though, I have a hefty list of "conditions". 

Honestly I don't know that the psych meds did much, I think the benzo+weed combination was what helped, and the psych meds that seem to help me are not available in a generic and are incredibly expensive.

I just started Celexa (20mg daily) alone, as I am on a weed vacation, so I will give an objective update on how it has affected my anxiety after a month or so of treatment.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

jimity said:


> I find benzos work best for calming down the anticipatory anxiety and panic of an upcoming social event rather than the anxiety during actual interaction. Though it helped a bit since I wasn't getting as afraid as I was without it which made me less self conscious than I would be with anxiety. Doesn't increase sociability though. More of a bandaid than a cure. Wouldn't use them long term.
> 
> Alcohol worked good for me when I first discovered it. Worked a charm! A lot more open to socializing as well. Three standard drinks used to be a good cure but because I used it often it began to have no affect on me other than making me feel tired and like crap.
> 
> Marijuana works real good but only the next day after I smoke when I feel like I don't care what people think about me.


Thank you for your reply. I have found that benzos do not even help with anticipatory anxiety, but I am happy for you if you have found them to work for you in that capacity. At this point they have absolutely zero effect except for helping me get to sleep at night, and I have heard that benzos disturb REM sleep, so I might stop using them for that as well.

Yes, alcohol did work a charm for me as well. At reasonable doses, it seemed to cure everything for me. At high doses, though, I could sometimes really because very hostile or depressed. Either way, like you, now it does nothing for me except me feel worse. It is quite a shock when something like alcohol that was working so well, basically stops working. I had a date last night. Recently, the only thing that has been helping my anxiety and mood has been kratom. So three hours before the date, I took 4 grams of it, which just a few days ago worked very well and gave me a wonderful calm and somewhat euphoric feeling. Yesterday, however, an hour after taking 4 grams of kratom, I still didn't feel anything different and so I took another 4 grams. When I met the girl, I was still as anxious as ever. I could barely talk I was so nervous and the girl kept asking me to repeat what I said because my voice was so low and shaky. So when we got to the restaurant, I started chugging beers, hoping that would be helpful. I had 4 pints in probably 1 hour. It didn't really help with my anxiety and I even felt worse. On top of that, when I woke up today, I felt quite depressed.

Is there anything you have found helpful since the alcohol stopped working for you? I need something desperately. I understand that I shouldn't be searching for the magic bullet of medicine, and that it takes a lot of will power of my own, but when your anxiety is as bad as mine, I need something to help me even get my feet out of the sludge. Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## skas99

Besides antidepressants and benzos.... I have to say DHEA. Check out this link: 
Pretty interesting stuff.....


----------



## dloux30

*I am on **Effexor and I am also on Valium and **Mirtazapine and Traodone and **Hydroxyzine and so far all of them have worked well for me.
*


----------



## bbquakes5

Xanax/klonopin.


----------



## dark

I was given Paxil but stopped taking it after 3 days once I read more into it and decided it would be best to quit.

I also have .5 Xanax and it does make me feel a little better. I've only used it twice so far, when I'm really bad and am not in the mood for trying to make myself relax.


----------



## LoveMissesG

Anything with a stimulant property to it made my anxiety worse when I had nothing to do, BUT when I was around people I completely blossomed & was willing to be sociable. If I did say the wrong thing I didn't agonize over it hours later either.

Benzo's made me feel drugged & basically numb. In social situations I was lethargic & always disinterested in the topic at hand. A complete slug. Needless to say I tapered off & i i i had been using them since i was 15! They are VERY addictive!


----------



## whitefooted

A3rghee029 said:


> Zoloft used to work when I was younger. Since I Started up again I just cannot handle the zaps of intense edginess I felt. On lamictal. too soon to tell. Xanax for 10 years. Still works like a gem! Doc is gonna try new antidepressant soon! I'm DREADING the oh so many possibilities.


10 years??? I thought those drugs would lose their effectiveness in that amount of time. What dosage do you take...if I may ask?
I took klonopin for 6 years but I believe it started losing it's effect so I'm weening off of it. I take half a milligram a day....but I'm not doing real good overall.


----------



## whitefooted

jonny neurotic said:


> Hah! I ignore your poll. 5-APB is working wonders for me but I'm not allowed to discuss that here...
> 
> Pfft!


What is 5-APB?
and why can't you discuss it?


----------



## whitefooted

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> I don't agree with this post.


 I was thinking that we don't really know if it's in our imagination or not....there are so many things we dont know. But having said that; I think that anything that we can imagine...we can also feel.


----------



## jonny neurotic

whitefooted said:


> What is 5-APB?
> and why can't you discuss it?


It's a grey market chemical. My thread on it got deleted because the mods thot it was a bit iffy, but I do discuss it back and forth without any hassle. It is a stimulant quite a bit of serotonergic activity. It will probably be banned soon. In combination with DXM I felt quite sociable at fairly low doses but on its own the effects diminish after a couple of days. I also quite enjoy ethylphenidate for a more asubtle effect.


----------



## spindlehollows

feel good lost said:


> Wellbutrin has been helping me a fair amount, it took 3 whole months for 300mg to start working properly but due to side effects I'm going back down to 150mg
> 
> Also been taking clonazepam for a while now which helps immensely but I'll get off it whenever I can, or just take it on the occasions where I really need it


does anyone know if there is a medication similar to wellbutrin that is cheaper? wellbutrin is so expensive and I don't have insurance :/


----------



## Bohuw

valium for my anxiety, stress and panic attacks


----------



## Jojoei

I was put on Lexapro a couple years ago. It worked one day and then nothing. SA got a little worse after that...


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I tried Setraline (is that Zoloft?) for like 3 days a year ago, and stopped it when I read about some horrific side effects. I'm currently on Celexa/Citalopram. It didn't do anything until I had taken it for like 7 weeks.. and even then/now it does not really help with anxiety. It has kind of helped with my depression, in that I feel a bit more emotionally numb. I am considering coming off it and trying something else, though I don't know what. And the doctor is not keen to give me any benzos.


----------



## hammerfast

I find sedatives the most effective , like codein


----------



## Insane1

Does anyone around here cured anxiety completely with meds?


----------



## D G

Paroxetine. Extremely succesful for me. Also luckily virtually no side effects for me.


----------



## D G

@ Insane1: Yes, read above. Therapy also helped to understand the underlying problems.

(sorry for double post)


----------



## peacebestill

After a lot of trial and error, I now take the following stack, and it's been pretty effective in helping me manage my SAD:

Effexor ER 225mg
Abilify 15mg
Mirtazapine 15mg
Gabapentin 1200mg
Topiramate 100mg


----------



## alli3fire

*ZOLOFT worked for me*

About 10 years ago started having panic attacks and thought I was going crazy. Ended up trying Lexapro and then Zoloft to help. The zoloft made me worse at first, much worse, and then slowly a little better but by 12 weeks I felt like a new person. It took the full 3 months to work for me, but I'm so happy I waited it out. I was shy my whole life, really awkward and uncomfortable in social situations. Always worried what everyone thought of me and about everything I said. I never ever expected this but the zoloft completely got rid of it. I went on it for panic attacks but realized for the first time in my life I felt normal socially. Not crazy outgoing or different, just normal. I've been on 50 mg for 10 years now and at 43 years old I wish I had known about this when I was younger. I had such a tough time for 33 years, never realizing I had social anxiety. I feel normal for the first time in my whole life. I probably could have gone to a higher dose and it may have kicked in quicker but I'm happy with the 50 mg, it is working but did take 12 weeks to really work. I have side effects of night sweats mostly. Over the last 10 years I have gained about 10 pounds but I'm also older now and at the age where metabolism slows down so I can't really contribute it to the zoloft. I will take the night sweats over the social anxiety any day, but mine was pretty bad and feeling comfortable now in relationships and groups, I will never go back to how I was before. Good luck to all of you just want to say please try to hang in there and some of these meds do take a long time to work. Be well.


----------



## Staticnz

These days when I drink I become a total mess. Just a depressed, wobbly idiot that can't handle life. 

I have been on Lexapro and Cymbalta...but I'm sick of them. I'm gonna go through the withdrawal hellstorm and change to Bupropion SR.


----------



## JSeinfeld

Celexa (Citalopram) worked for me (depression and anxiety), but I don't take it anymore because it completely erased my sex drive in 6 months. It's a shame, because I used to feel a lot better when I was taking it, but I don't like being asexual...


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Clonazepam (anxiety) and I'm on Seroquel now, working so far


----------



## SAS Mike

I found trazadone (somebody has probably already posted it under a different name) really great in the short term, but after a few months I had to pack it in because of the side effect. But it might work great for somebody who doesn't have the side effects.


----------



## KrustyBroccoli

i was prescribed clonidine for withdrawal from the.fentenyl pain patch. as it turns out its the most.effective drug I've ever taken to control my anxiety. i also take it in a high dose, dr approved my level, to essentially knock me out at night. i can take.very small amounts during the.day when necessary, and the effects last hours. it isn't.addictive so the dose won't have to be increased over time.

its an antihypertensive, not the same as usual high blood pressure meds that dilate the blood vessels. I've been.so grateful i have it. without it i.can't take the.city bus.


----------



## PBGum

FOR ADHD:
Concerta-sucked, didn't work, made me isolate from relationships/friendships, zombie, made me focus on anxiety and negative thoughts/depression rather than school.

Vyvanse- Great at first, loved it. speedy rush at beginning, making u really optimistic and wanting to socialize, maybe it was my personal depression but like with all stimulants/adhd meds i always had a comedown after the nice fun feeling went away, and then i was boring and flat and felt very awkward and dead in social situations. Made me better at sports, better hand coordination/reflexes, or maybe cause i quit the weed during the time i was on it.

Ritalin- Worked for just keeping me going, did get that hyper anxiety but it was ok for work/school more than other adhd meds. did get emotional sometimes, sobbed for hours, huge puddle.

Adderall- Less edgy than ritalin or vyvanse, more subtle which i like. does have comedown, but can be controlled in dosage.

Depression/OCD/SA/mood:
*Zoloft*-Don't even know what it did, didn't work.
*Prozac-*didn't like, also not good with alcohol usage at all.
*celexa*- just made me take lots of naps and get fatter.
*wellbutrin*-worked for a couple months, great at first, more energy, can sleep at night, more social, but then got thyroid problems, hypomania and went crazy with blood pressure/hormones and isolate self. when i went off it, panic attacks lessened.
combo: *buspar*-sucks ***, don't even try, just zaps your brain and makes u nauseous, *depacote*-really big horse pill to swallow, i felt bad for my liver when taking it, plus this combo made me wake up with night terrors and vivid toxic dreams.

*propanalol*-did not help me with social anxiety much, just made me feel emptier and emotionless.

i have a question about SA and stimulants. First, what is the most effective in your opinion for social anxiety hands down with no negative side effects? second, i do need adhd meds and they work somewhat, but my depression tends to get worse on them, has anyone experienced what i am talking about? i feel the rush at first and am on fire, speeding away at work or school and talking to everyone, but then i start to get more in my head as the buzz wears off and i feel really emotionless and boring around people with nothing to say or connect, and it feels unnatural to smile. does anyone recommend any combo to combat adhd meds and if so, then what?


----------



## bonemealzambia

wouldn't it be great if you could solve your problems just by taking a pill


----------



## jim_morrison

PBGum said:


> second, i do need adhd meds and they work somewhat, but my depression tends to get worse on them, has anyone experienced what i am talking about? i feel the rush at first and am on fire, speeding away at work or school and talking to everyone, but then i start to get more in my head as the buzz wears off and i feel really emotionless and boring around people with nothing to say or connect, and it feels unnatural to smile. does anyone recommend any combo to combat adhd meds and if so, then what?


Electrolytes and Protein are a good first start, in my experience stimulants seem to somehow deplete the body of nutrients and I think this contributes to the after effects.


----------



## prisonofmind

Hi I'm (back) on Prozac 40mg. Pray for me lol. I need something to work and this is the closest medication I've had that made me feel even a little better (besides benzos, which are only temporary relief)


----------



## prisonofmind

PBGum said:


> *Prozac-*didn't like, also not good with alcohol usage at all.


You got that right, whenever I drank with Prozac I turned homicidal. Fortunately I don't drink anymore.


----------



## shadowgrl

lexapro is incredibly helpful for me. it has no bad side effects and does not make me tired, woozy etc but helps HUGELY with social interaction. my friends and family have noticed a drastic difference. it enables you to work through the anxiety in a productive way, so that you can eventually function without the need of any medication at all. i had my dose lowered awhile ago and will be able to go off it entirely soon.


----------



## FlyinSolo

My temporary cure is a _STIMULANT_

*Adderall* 30mg or more as needed= success

talkative; the wall comes down and I am free. I'm not able to slide through it mindlessly, I am able to BUST THAT DAMN WALL DOWN And make a presence for myself.

*METHamphetamine* = success x 10,

same as above except more addictive and dangerous. Avoid unless you're a speed freak like me. This drug has taken me from scared to talk to a girl to approaching the sexiest, most intimidating female as if she were a little puppy who needed a hug. I'm in full control and NO ONE, not even my own messed up socially anxious self, can get in my way.

*Ephedrine/Pseudoephedrine + Caffeine* = Mild success, when I've run out of normal amphetamines.

*LSD* = success most times

Yes, LSD "Acid" is a great seratonin booster and I enjoy nothing more than taking a few hits and walking through the mall FINALLY able to feel confident in myself. I'm all smiles baby and no one scares me. Delusions of grandeur are incredible. "Seeing things" and "Tripping" must be a strange side effect that occurs in normal people that don't have mental disorders =)

Marijuana + Benzos = well they take away the anxiety if that's what we're all after...I'm personally trying to beat this disorder not hide from it and make it feel "manageable". I'm making it "Go away". period. Making yourself zombie mode is not helping anyone be more socially outgoing, it's helping you feel that much more okay with avoiding it. Worthless in my opinion.


----------



## krazzy

I've taken a lot of different pills. I don't remember probably half of em. Experimental crap when I was a kid whatever just a whole lot of junk.

Some of them made me sick.that zoloft crap made me sucidel.

Anyway the drugs that actually do work are the ones they won't give me a script for.

Best thing in the world is a opiate. I'll buy say a 7.5 tab and I'll get a little sick then I'm feeling great. I can't do it every day of curse but I do it if I have to do something that matters.


----------



## green9206

Do medications even work ? Or do they make things even more worse ? What are the side effects. I have never used meds but if it really helps then am up for it.


----------



## fcolli5

I have horrible social anxiety, I finally pulled myself together to go to the doctor after months on thinking on it. originally my dr put me on klonopin 2mg twice a day and I had never felt better after taking it. my anxiety completely went away, I didn't have any side effects. I took it for a little over a year and I lost my insurance so I couldn't afford it. 6 months went by.. I got insurance again and called to set an appointment and my original dr cancelled his practice!! so now I find a new one.. again it took me Awhile to go in.. anyway so I finally go, I told him what Itook before and that it worked for me blah blah..he tells me he doesn't like to prescribe that type because of its addictive potential. he puts me on celexa 20mg. ive had so many side effects, for one it doesnt help my anxiety at all, it actually increased it, my eyes pop out of my head, insomnia, no sex drive, headaches, my arm will randomly twitch, my eyes jump when I read something.and I just don't feel right in general. I tell him these things and he ups the mg to 40. wtf??

why have me goo through this bs with this medicine wen I've taken somethin that worked great for me. sure I understand people abuse it but I never did. im more miserable now than before from this stupid celexa

what do I do??


----------



## Zarrix

The sad thing is that there is no rx pill that relieves anxiety and inhibition like a few glasses of scotch. Had valium for a short time. Great sleeping pill, didnt make me too much more comfortable or willing to socialise though. Also on an ssri which doesnt do anything really in regards to sa.


----------



## Zack

This cocktail works: venlafaxine, lithium and olanzapine. I also take phenibut and, occasionally, etizolam, but these are strictly not doctor-sponsored drugs.


----------



## Empty7

Insane1 said:


> Does anyone around here cured anxiety completely with meds?


*NOBODY will EVER cure anxiety with MEDS.* It can help you manage you anxiety but you have to discover what causes it and the meds can't stop that. Don't worry if the fear was real everybody would have social anxiety so it is an irrational one, only that you see it wrong.


----------



## PsyKat

Have tried 8 different SSRIs and three benzos, Xanax has been the only one so far that I have actually felt an obvious, strong positive difference with.


----------



## AlexP7

For me, Propranolol, Paxil, and Trazodone are working pretty well. Zoloft didn't work at all, it made my anxiety worse! Ativan didn't work either, it didn't do a thing for me. Haven't tried any more yet.


----------



## Zouloum

Very low doses of MDMA (~25mg) and Serotonin Agonists such as 2C-B (~3mg), 2C-I and 5-MeO-DiPT were extremely effective at helping my social anxiety.

It was very strange. Usually when someone initiates a conversation, I instinctively try to "kill" the conversation out of fear.

When I'm on those drugs, it makes me want to actually talk to people. I still won't be able to initiate a conversation out of fear, but at least it helps me to get engaged in one.


----------



## PsyKat

According to my pharmacy history I have been through 17 different medications (vast variety of types), the only one that has worked so far is my beloved Xanax.

Stupid brain


----------



## J29Davis

I took Cymbalta for a while and it worked moderately well. 
It is great for physical symptoms (musle aches, fatigue, etc). Cymbalta has more norepinephrine reuptake along the entire dose range, unlike Effexor which only has norephinephrine reuptake at higher dosages. I'm unsure if that has clinical significance but I thought it worked way better and with less nervousness as Effexor. BTW in most countries is legal to order medicine online, so I decide to buy Cymbalta by internet, is it possible? And what can you say about this site meds-easy.com??


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Has anyone tried Mirtazapine? I just read the medication reviews and it doesn't seem helpful at all :/ Can't they just give me something that actually bloody works?


----------



## redex5798

I've taken a klonopin .5MG and felt absolutely fine for almost the entire school day. Additionally, I've also taken a Concerta 27MG a few times and surprisingly, it relieved my anxiety, leading to talkativeness, and motivated me with almost no fatigue at all.


----------



## Macro

Paxil works good with me. They had me on some stuff called Demeron. That was really bad, felt like a zombie for a month.


----------



## arkwelder

Empty7 said:


> *NOBODY will EVER cure anxiety with MEDS.* It can help you manage you anxiety but you have to discover what causes it and the meds can't stop that. Don't worry if the fear was real everybody would have social anxiety so it is an irrational one, only that you see it wrong.


Disagree. I have Cyclothymia as well as SA, and when I'm 'up' for one part of the week, for all intents and purposes, I'm cured; when I'm 'down' for the other part of the week, I'm a wreck. It has very little to do with outlook, and we torture ourselves in thinking that it does. Here's the secret: Mood states effect your thought processes far more than thought processes effect mood states. You have far less free will than you think you do, so use it wisely: Choose an effective med combo and then address the habits and wrong-think you have adopted throughout the years due to your disorder.


----------



## jagmusic

Reading through some of these comments, I'd just like to bring up the point that curing SA is not a simple task, and most medications treat symptoms not the root of the problem. One must form a well thought out plan, and use medications as a tool along the way.


----------



## SADodger

I'm surprised Inderal/propranolol doesn't do better here. This drug saved my job, my life. I couldn't do meetings or presentations until I got this drug.


----------



## hack646

I dont know if this has been mentioned earlier but buspar should not be grouped with neurontin and lyrica, it has a completely different MOA and is much less effective then the latter two drugs.


----------



## jim_morrison

hack646 said:


> I dont know if this has been mentioned earlier but buspar should not be grouped with neurontin and lyrica, it has a completely different MOA and is much less effective then the latter two drugs.


Yeah it was due to only having limited polling options (20 max), so the miscellaneous anxiolytics had to be grouped together, same for remeron, wellbutrin & tricyclics (as misc. antidepressants)...different MOA but didn't have room to class them all separately.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

There is NO CURE for social anxiety. You can be in denial about this for years and search this website endlessly, but your search will be fruitless. It is a disease with no cure. There may be a cure for it in the future, but it is not here now. The only advice I can give you is take some valium to dull your mind to the pain of this life and do some exercise to make your remaining years of isolation, anxiety and torture more comfortable.


----------



## AussiePea

A combination of Zoloft, Valium and Therapy god me over most of my issues. The Zoloft was an all round anxiety reducer which enabled me to seek professional help and the Valium was used during exposure therapy to face my fears with a bit of help and gradually over time wean off of it. I now take no meds and am in a place 1000x better than where I was a few years ago. 

It was hard work but that combination worked really well for me.


----------



## Empty7

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> There is NO CURE for social anxiety. You can be in denial about this for years and search this website endlessly, but your search will be fruitless. It is a disease with no cure. There may be a cure for it in the future, but it is not here now. The only advice I can give you is take some valium to dull your mind to the pain of this life and do some exercise to make your remaining years of isolation, anxiety and torture more comfortable.


I wonder if you have ever heard about cognitive behavorial therapy or emotional freedom technique...


----------



## ChaoticSoul

Vodka, careful if you're new to this, there may be a few side effects ^^


----------



## Captainmycaptain

Empty7 said:


> I wonder if you have ever heard about cognitive behavorial therapy or emotional freedom technique...


I read a book called "Feeling Good" which uses CBT therapy I suppose. I read it and kept thinking that it all made sense. However, what I have found with all self-help and therapy is that in the real world you forget about these things and essentially lose control over your emotions.


----------



## AlexP7

I just don't think CBT alone is realistic for some people including myself. Ideally perhaps using some kind of effective cbt in tandem with a medication regime that works is the best outcome for many sufferers of anxiety & panic. Speaking for myself, I have suffered for years from terrible situational anxiety and panic attacks and I can say that if I did not have meds I would be a total complete hermit because I would be too afraid to go outside at all for fear of having a panic attack and anxiety.

Medications do work for many, but sadly in many cases doctors just throw a ton of them against the wall & hope one sticks. I still have severe panic attacks but meds have allowed me to get out a bit more and at least function whereas before I was totally home-bound due to my anxiety & my panic. A lot of times I even have fear of the fear itself. Of course I went through the phase trying to self medicate with booze & even certain drugs which thankfully I got through in one piece.

But anyone who tries to tell a severe panic disorder/anxiety sufferer like myself to "just try therapy" is flat out wrong. For me, I have significant trust issues so I'm not comfortable spilling my guts out to some therapist it would take a lot of trust to do that. I think any professional doctor or psychiatrist treating panic disorder will combine therapy with effective medications, but certainly not either/or. If someone tries to say meds don't help, run far far away! Anxiety isn't something you can control entirely on your own, try giving a speech in front of people & having it so bad you have to run off the stage. Meds like beta blockers make it possible to at least not look like a total fool in front of people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Klonopin all the way. Everything else either did nothing or made me feel worse. Klonopin kills my anxiety no problem. Unfortunately I ran out and I have to resort to some Ativan that I acquired, which is no where near as effective and it makes me really tired.


----------



## Anthony45

Paroxetine (Paxil) works great for me, worst side effect is a strong craving for alcohol but the positives have been very good so far with this SSRI. Been on it for about 10 months so far. At only $10 a month here in Australia I consider myself lucky. Best treatment so far after nearly 30 years of SA.


----------



## shanydanza

*The happy cocktail...*

I am currently on paroxetine and clonazepam. Those two, coupled with therapy, have gotten me to the best I have ever been. Having said that the lethargy, lack of motivation and just blah associated with depression are still just as present as ever. I was on remeron for insomnia, but the 40lb weight gain no matter how carefully I exercised and monitored my diet was just too much for me to handle. 
My new pdoc mentioned adding in adderall; I have to admit I am more than just a little apprehensive about starting another addictive substance. From the small amount of research I have done, it seems that Adderall picks you up for a couple of hours and then drops you off lower than you started. Surely there is an alternative?


----------



## UltraShy

It's interesting to note that SSRIs fail for just over half (105 to 103 currently). Seems benzos are the clear winner in this poll. No surprise there.

I rate benzos as marginally useful and amphetamines as useful. Everything else is total crap, except for MAOIs that I've never tried and thus can't have any opinion upon.


----------



## Firecracker1002

Here's what I'm prescribed (although some are for different reasons): Xanax 2 mg., Temazepam 30mg., Adderall 30 mg., Vicodin 7.5's, Seroquel 200 mgs., Lamictal, and Celexa. Obviously alcohol helps, too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Klonopin and Opiates.


----------



## Firecracker1002

Here's what I'm prescribed right now (although some are for different reasons): Xanax 2 mg., Temazepam 30mg., Adderall 30 mg., Vicodin 7.5's, Seroquel 200 mgs., Lamictal, and Celexa. Obviously alcohol helps, too.


----------



## messyjess

Prozac and adderall- I am sensitive to meds so only a little bit of each almost made me feel completely cured (but now that my husband and I want to get pregnant I am forced to be med free and face this stupid SA on my own) I am not sure if the adderall helps because I truly have ADD or if it just somehow gets me so zoned into what I'm doing that I don't have time to worry or be depressed (any input would be appreciated on this topic so please PM me ).


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Mary Jane.



ChaoticSoul said:


> Vodka, careful if you're new to this, there may be a few side effects ^^


And that too, sometimes. :drunk


----------



## jim_morrison

messyjess said:


> _Prozac and adderall- I am sensitive to meds so only a little bit of each almost made me feel completely cured_ (but now that my husband and I want to get pregnant I am forced to be med free and face this stupid SA on my own) I am not sure if the adderall helps because I truly have ADD or if it just somehow gets me so zoned into what I'm doing that I don't have time to worry or be depressed (any input would be appreciated on this topic so please PM me ).


AFAIK prozac inhibits the metabolic breakdown of adderall, this means blood levels of adderall may be raised and it's effects prolonged, perhaps accounting for the low dose working so well for you.


----------



## messyjess

*?*

sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by AFAIK prozac? Also I recently went off prozac and just on adderall now, my anxiety seems to be getting the best of me so apparently the prozc was working quite well.


----------



## jim_morrison

messyjess said:


> sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by AFAIK prozac? Also I recently went off prozac and just on adderall now, my anxiety seems to be getting the best of me so apparently the prozc was working quite well.


I was using 'AFAIK' as an acronym for 'as far as I know'. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## messyjess

*Funny*

Oh lol ok funny


----------



## Katya92

I've been taking citalopram for a while and it really made me less sensitive and a bit less anxious about certain things. It seems effective enough but it has tons of side effects.

When I was younger alcohol was very effective of erasing my SA for a few hours, but it's a double edged sword and it sometimes would make me quite depressed. Now it only makes me sleepy.


----------



## eight life

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> SSRIs were like sugar pills for me.
> 
> I have tried almost every benzo there is out there and I don't understand how this has helped anyone's social anxiety. It helps general anxiety, granted. It makes you tired and when you are tired you aren't as anxious. Wow, amazing stuff. Every benzo I tried just made me look and feel tired. My anxiety was quite a bit diminished, but not my social anxiety wasn't touched Communicating with people even seemed like more of a chore because I was fatigued from the benzos. Benzos are just glorified light sleeping pills if you ask me. I just use my Klonopins now as sleeping drugs, since that's all they seem good for.
> 
> The only thing that has worked to make more social was alcohol.


I'm on the same boat. Benzos just make me more withdrawn because i'm so sleepy I don't want to talk or socialize. I also use them for sleep, occassionally.

Alcohol, to me, was the only thing that increased my sociability. And a stimulant.... but I can't get these, and I haven't used them long-term.


----------



## Flyndaran

I have a stupidly high tolerance for, and extreme distaste of, alcohol. So that was never an option. Paxil keeps my life worth living, but I will likely remain a near shut-in for the rest of my life. All the other drugs either did nothing, caused violent vomiting, or worked like a miracle for one week followed by every single side effect known and a few not documented.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I had some success with geodon, which i think is an anti-psychotic/mood stablizer. But honestly medicine can only do so much.


----------



## laura024

Neurontin arguably did nothing, possibly made my panic attacks worse.

Wellbutrin didn't do anything except make me sweat.

Seroquel IR took off the edge, but damn that stuff is soporific as hell. The XR version made SA worse. 

Risperdal made it worse. I also had light sensitivity, insomnia, and an overall horrible feeling.

Celexa didn't affect my SA. It sent me into rapid cycling due to undiagnosed bipolar disorder.

Paxil taken with Seroquel gave me a tremor in my jaw and made me feel incredily angry. So no, it didn't help with anything.

Klonopin was excellent for anxiety, but made me too tired to function at school and my cognition became cloudy. I used it as an emergency med prescribed by my GP before seeing a psychiatrist. It was a miracle for me. I got a relief from days of insomnia and panic attacks for awhile.

No more drugs please.


----------



## dreamedm

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> There is NO CURE for social anxiety. You can be in denial about this for years and search this website endlessly, but your search will be fruitless. It is a disease with no cure. There may be a cure for it in the future, but it is not here now. The only advice I can give you is take some valium to dull your mind to the pain of this life and do some exercise to make your remaining years of isolation, anxiety and torture more comfortable.


Or you can go out and live and fight, and try to conquer this thing, and believe and hope that one day you will. I don't mean to preach, but I truly think G-d wants us to conquer these things, with or without meds. And I'm saying this after living a really godless life for several years.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

Can someone pm me on the easiest way to get xanax  right now im self medicating with 1 bottle of vodka on the weekend with mirtazepine but vodka tastes sooo grosss


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

dreamedm said:


> Or you can go out and live and fight, and try to conquer this thing, and believe and hope that one day you will. I don't mean to preach, but I truly think G-d wants us to conquer these things, with or without meds. And I'm saying this after living a really godless life for several years.


God is dead. This world is covered in demons and the eye sees all. There is no end, there is only pretend. You are decay, i let you in and you rotted away.


----------



## Katya92

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> Can someone pm me on the easiest way to get xanax  right now im self medicating with 1 bottle of vodka on the weekend with mirtazepine but vodka tastes sooo grosss


The easiest way is to talk to your doctor, I think. Doctors usually just give you pills once you mention anxiety or feeling depressed. I don't know if you'd be given xanax though.

Unless you personally know a pharmacist who doesn't play by the rules. :b But that's very unsafe.


----------



## will22

Most of these drugs have helped me in some way with SA. However there was a huge catch for each type of drug

SSRI/SNRI: severe emotional numbing

Amphetamine: Positive effects only lasted a few months before negative effects and tolerance-withdrawal set in. Also, increased confidence and extroversion did not come with increased social skill :b

Benzodiazapines: They are extremely addictive, and responsible doctors only recommend short-term use *for a reason*. Withdrawal from long-term daily use eventually feels like a non-stop panic attack. You can't go for more than a few days without it if you are hooked for risk of deadly grand-mal seizures (think seizures from alcoholism). Any useful amount of anti-anxiety effect wore off over time. Tolerance-withdrawal brings daily irritability (again, like alcoholism) and anxiety. It diminished my cognitive ability significantly over time, and is especially noticeable with short term memory problems I have (again, similar to alcoholism). Also, I experience extreme emotional numbing coupled with a worsening of the other symptoms of depression (...alcoholism....) over time on benzos.


----------



## KattyGurl18

At 16 when I was diagnosed I was put on buspar (can't remember the dosage) and after awhile my mom told my therapist I was moody which yes I was but only because my mom started a new job and I barely seen her which left me home alone with my dad all day and he's a button pusher but my therapist insisted on it being the meds. So they switched me to citalopram 20mg and the upped my dosage to 40mg, after awhile I got discouraged because nothing was working but now I'm 18 and going again and this time I'm on Wellbutrin 75mg and its not working either, every one I know is saying skip all that and go for the Klonopin, Xanax, or Valium. As sufferers yourself what do you think should I just keep doing the month trials until I finally find one that works or should I go in and ask about one of those 3.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

Katya92 said:


> The easiest way is to talk to your doctor, I think. Doctors usually just give you pills once you mention anxiety or feeling depressed. I don't know if you'd be given xanax though.
> 
> Unless you personally know a pharmacist who doesn't play by the rules. :b But that's very unsafe.


My doctor wont give me any she said they're addictive >.> i said then why do they make them? so people cant take them? No answer&#8230;:teeth


----------



## cbtodacb

*Nardil such low ratings?*

Why is it that on the graph thing Nardil is so lowly rated. I have only ever heard good things about Nardil - I thought it was the magic bullet.


----------



## rain2000

Best prescription for any psychological problem: Organic healthy diet, exercise, regular sleep schedule, cutting out negative influences in your life.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

rain2000 said:


> Best prescription for any psychological problem: Organic healthy diet, exercise, regular sleep schedule, cutting out negative influences in your life.


Nope. Tons of overweight people that eat junk food and drink red wine regulary that are happy and dont have SA.

Nice try though.


----------



## cbtodacb

*Yes but not yes*



rain2000 said:


> Best prescription for any psychological problem: Organic healthy diet, exercise, regular sleep schedule, cutting out negative influences in your life.


Rain2000, thanks for your comment, but when all these things are implemented and the horrific symptoms persist, there are needs for other prescriptions.

I assume that you have never had a serious diagnosis of a serious disorder by making such a comment.


----------



## ChopSuey

cbtodacb said:


> Why is it that on the graph thing Nardil is so lowly rated. I have only ever heard good things about Nardil - I thought it was the magic bullet.


It is a magic bullet when it works, but it's very individual; some people can be on it and feel nothing. It's a gamble.


----------



## ChopSuey

double post. :3


----------



## 0707129r

Just look at the ratings on askapatient, there's a reason nardil and parnate are rated no1 and no2;

http://www.askapatient.com/comparedrugs.asp?Class=ANTIDEPRESSANTS&SortBy=AvgOfSatisfaction&SortOrder=DESC


----------



## Daniel C

I tried citalopram and fluoxetine, both SSRIs I think. Citalopram rendered me more apathic than I could possibly have thought possible. Fluoxetine had quite the opposite effect. I'm still using it; it seems to filter the noise out of my brains and enable me to concentrate on what is important. Sometimes, I really want to hug the inventor of fluoxetine. Except when they're dead. I'm not a necrophiliac.


----------



## ASB20

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> Nope. Tons of overweight people that eat junk food and drink red wine regulary that are happy and dont have SA.
> 
> Nice try though.


Red wine is bad for you?

News to me...I cruise through that stuff like H2O.


----------



## Fruitcake

Moclobemide worked for me! It's a different kind of MAOI to Nardil and Parnate though.


----------



## cbtodacb

0707129r said:


> Just look at the ratings on askapatient, there's a reason nardil and parnate are rated no1 and no2;
> 
> http://www.askapatient.com/comparedrugs.asp?Class=ANTIDEPRESSANTS&SortBy=AvgOfSatisfaction&SortOrder=DESC


But homcome, I've read in countless places on this forum that parnate and nardil are the gold standard for SA etc?


----------



## MkMiku

I like how SSRI is 50/50. It worked a few months for me, now it just makes me sleepy.


----------



## WhiteColor

*Tianeptine, Aniracetam, Propranolol, Memantine- all verrry nice for SA*

Tianeptine, Aniracetam, Propranolol, Memantine all work great for me while alcohol is fun when around comfortable people only.
=D =D =D   
Tianeptine and Aniracetam are on eBay. So is *phenibut*. If you use these 3 and go to a psych or doctor you will be able to convince them to give you anything.


----------



## cbtodacb

dreamedm said:


> Or you can go out and live and fight, and try to conquer this thing, and believe and hope that one day you will. I don't mean to preach, but I truly think G-d wants us to conquer these things, with or without meds. And I'm saying this after living a really godless life for several years.


I agree, the disorder is horrendous, confusing, and crippling, But I believe God requires us to carry our cross and go on living with this thorn in our flesh. In the life to come we shall be free, and oh what a joy it shall be.

Without my faith in Jesus Christ I would have committed suicide in my early 20s due to the torture of this horrific, everpresent pain.

PLEASE NOTE THAT I HAVE FOUND RELIEF WITH MEDICATION WHICH HAS TAKEN THE HAS TAKEN THE HORROR AWAY, OR AT LEAST EASED IT.

I take clonazepam and Lyrica and Imipramine


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

spartan7 said:


> try and beat this
> 
> 80 mg prozac
> 450 mg of wellbutrin
> 2 klonopins/daily
> 20 mg zxprexa
> 60-90 mgs of Restoril for sleep
> 
> cant top that.


60-90 mgs of restoril plus a kpin every day means your addictied to benzos


----------



## Alonglife

and the Dr's tell me benzo's are the wrong approach, that poll begs to differ. Although long term I can kinda understand there view. Hate that 20mg a day xanax addiction.


----------



## pieceofme

lexapro has been really good for me so far
just don't drink it's not worth it cos youll have a comedown for days after


----------



## jackbarrett

Possibly Zoloft. I was manic when I used it. All others were sugar pills.


----------



## inerameia

Alcohol helps the most but it's got its obvious drawbacks.

I think wellbutrin slightly lifts my confidence and depression and benzos relieve my anxiety.


----------



## fineline

my list of useful meds for SA: effexor xr 300mg + zyprexa 7.5mg + klonopin 1mg 3x/day + 80mg propranonolol as needed.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

20 mg of Lexapro and 200 mg of Tegretol have been effective for me these past two years.


----------



## cantHelpthis

started taking Kratom today, I think it could be a good thing.
only started so took a small amount 2.5g haven't been outside. but mentally I kind of feel at ease, haven't had that in a _long_ time.
hope tomorrow will be good for me, ...I have to teach class.


----------



## ChopSuey

cantHelpthis said:


> started taking Kratom today, I think it could be a good thing.
> only started so took a small amount 2.5g haven't been outside. but mentally I kind of feel at ease, haven't had that in a _long_ time.
> hope tomorrow will be good for me, ...I have to teach class.


I've used kratom in very high doses, and i never felt a thing. Tried different brands.

If it works, you'll build tolerance as time goes, so take it easy with the stuff.


----------



## timebombx

Benzodiazepines xanax worked very well


----------



## Eraserhead

I found Paxil (50mg) very effective in treating my SA, at least for a while. 

I'm currently taking Effexor XR (150mg) and it's moderately effective.

I'm also taking Wellbutrin XL (150mg) and I think it increases my anxiety somewhat, but greatly improves my energy and mood.


----------



## inerameia

Anxiety? Klonopin and Ativan have worked well for my anxiety.
Awkwardness? Oh, well there's no pill for that.


----------



## inerameia

Eraserhead said:


> I found Paxil (50mg) very effective in treating my SA, at least for a while.


I just got that. Hope it works for me.


----------



## someonelse

jim_morrison said:


> Which types of medications have been succesful for Your SA? Version 2.0


Alcohol has worked better than any of the prescribed crap. However, I'm not suggesting anyone becomes a drunk. It's extremely risky. I am merely answering your question.


----------



## Paloma55

I take 1 mg. klonopin before work (part-time) and sometimes for social functions, but not everyday. It works beautifully but I want to make sure it stays effective by using it sparingly. I used to get a tremor and panic at work and that has totally stopped. I am so grateful for this medicine.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

None. I've been on Zoloft and Paxil 50mg and they're both useless.


----------



## Ericsentropy

GotAnxiety said:


> None at the moment. anxiety is nothing but a figment of your imagination you either chose too let it bother you or not but i do take a low dose of dexedrine.
> 
> In the past cipralex and ritilin did help but the side effects became intolerable. In the future im hoping too give maybe remeron a shot.


So it's all just a figment of my imagination ehh? I guess I secretly enjoy being miserable.


----------



## CD700

Dexamphetamine
Clears up my mind so I feel more in control and can deal with social situations better


----------



## AlexP7

I've tried numerous things for my anxiety. I'm also bipolar, so there's that, but for me, low-dose .5 Xanax has worked VERY well, for situational anxiety, like if there's something I know might trigger my anxiety or make it worse, I pop one & it kicks in very fast & gets rid of my anxiety. I have been careful to use it only sparingly, & as needed, & have had ZERO issues with it. If used as prescribed, & properly, it's amazing, & no nasty side effects like I've had with some of the anti-depressants I've tried. I have also been on Propranolol 10mg for a long time, also as-needed for anxiety, it totally gets rid of the physical symptoms of anxiety, that make you look like an idiot, like the blushing, choking, etc..It's great, & also zero side effects, & you can take it whenever.

As far as what hasn't worked for me, I was only diagnosed as Bipolar I recently, so for years I was having manic episodes & not even realizing it, but SSRIs (so far) have not helped much. Zoloft made me extremely hyper & paranoid, & kept me from sleeping. Paxil has been a tiny bit better, but makes me fatigued, affects my sleep quality, & causes me to feel out of it a lot. Sometimes I fall into trances & not even realize it. I am tapering down Paxil & plan on getting off of it.

I also take Abilify for the bipolar & it has prevented any other manic episodes. Not sure whether it helps the anxiety or not.

So for me, so far, Xanax, & Propranolol have greatly helped my anxiety, Zoloft not at all, Paxil, 50-50. I am not a fan of anti-depressants & don't think they should be given out unless someone actually has depression. I have had a bad time with some of them.


----------



## barry1685

The list of things that help or cure my SA:

Ritalin
Opiates

The med that kills my anxiety but causes boredom:

Abilify


----------



## Caedmon

I humbly suggest there may be an issue with the poll. Namely, it polls number of *experiences* on various medications which reflects two different things: how often something is prescribed, AND how often it works. Those are two different questions being squished into one poll. 

So if a given drug has 4% listed as its number, we only know that 4% of anxiety sufferers, on this website, have had that particular experience. That may be useful to know, too, but I would hope it's clear just what, precisely, it tells us.


----------



## GiftofGABA

You have to look at the ratio of successes to failures. For instance MAOIs have a 33/13 or about a 72% success rate, whereas SSRIs have about a 50% success rate.


----------



## Kabuki

ZOLOFT! Complete life saver for me, seriously. I have generalized anxiety and it's gone from a 10 to maybe a 2 at most. I was in celexa for years and I pretty much just didn't believe anything could help. exposure just did not help me. I don't feel physical panic sensations anymore (unless I'm in an actual scary situation, like car fish tailing). I don't panic in crowds anymore either, I could go on!


----------



## GiftofGABA

That is awesome! Also shows that when one SSRI fails, another may work. Congratulations!


----------



## ChopSuey

GiftofGABA said:


> That is awesome! Also shows that when one SSRI fails, another may work. Congratulations!


Sure seems like it, but I believe it's rare. Usually one stumbles across people who've tried loads and claim they're all ****e.


----------



## Caedmon

ChopSuey said:


> Sure seems like it, but I believe it's rare. Usually one stumbles across people who've tried loads and claim they're all ****e.


Usually it's better just to switch classes. I say, unless side effects were the reason for not tolerating an SSRI, only trial one SSRI and thereafter move to something else (preferably benzos) but indeed everyone's a little different!


----------



## Hex00

Works: lorazepam, etizolam, kratom, codeine

Somewhat works: pregabalin

Placebos with side effects: sertraline, citalopram, mirtazapine

Sugar pill: propranolol


----------



## OwlGirl

I've been put on Paxil and it worked for a little while. I'm now on 40mg of fluoxitine (Lorien) and it's a lot better.


----------



## samboran80

Celexa/citalopram


----------



## Cadoc

Klonopin has done wonders for me the past 8 months. Ive started taking prozac and hopefully that will kick in soon.


----------



## Kairoz

Lyrica is a real saver, but demands serious respect and the addiction potential is very high.


----------



## Kairoz

Looking at the statistics, it seems that Benzodiazapines have the highest success rate. Pregabalin (Lyrica) is very similar in how it works, with apparantly less side-effects.

That's just my 2c on this, don't take my word for it, as each substance may have different effects from person to person.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Kairoz said:


> Lyrica is a real saver, but demands serious respect and the addiction potential is very high.


Did you get addicted to Lyrica? I heard it is considered to have a low potential for abuse.


----------



## Kairoz

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Did you get addicted to Lyrica? I heard it is considered to have a low potential for abuse.


Addicted, well I can't say that. However, if I had unlimited access to it, I can see that I would take a higher dose than prescribed, every day.

I've been prescribed 150mg/day, but that is not enough for my body. I've heard cases where 75mg/day is extremely effective, so it's very individual for much each person needs of the substance per day to achieve the desired effect.

The tolerance also increases very quickly. Say that I take 225mg/day for 4-5 days. After that, I'd need to take another capsule of 75mg, making it a total of 300mg/day, to achieve the same effect.

Say that there is a social event, where I need to interact with people, such as going out to a club, or any place where I'd normally feel uncomfortable, then it takes some serious willpower to deny myself the 'magic pill' that takes my anxieties away. The potential to abuse is there...

Mind you, this medication is fairly new, compared to others that have been around for many decades. It's being classes as a narcotic in many countries, and prescribed with much more caution nowadays. 10 years ago or so, this med was marketed as something that's not addictive, now, people know better.

It does work, but I can't stress this enough, it demands a LOT of respect.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Kairoz said:


> Addicted, well I can't say that. However, if I had unlimited access to it, I can see that I would take a higher dose than prescribed, every day.
> 
> I've been prescribed 150mg/day, but that is not enough for my body. I've heard cases where 75mg/day is extremely effective, so it's very individual for much each person needs of the substance per day to achieve the desired effect.
> 
> The tolerance also increases very quickly. Say that I take 225mg/day for 4-5 days. After that, I'd need to take another capsule of 75mg, making it a total of 300mg/day, to achieve the same effect.
> 
> Say that there is a social event, where I need to interact with people, such as going out to a club, or any place where I'd normally feel uncomfortable, then it takes some serious willpower to deny myself the 'magic pill' that takes my anxieties away. The potential to abuse is there...
> 
> Mind you, this medication is fairly new, compared to others that have been around for many decades. It's being classes as a narcotic in many countries, and prescribed with much more caution nowadays. 10 years ago or so, this med was marketed as something that's not addictive, now, people know better.
> 
> It does work, but I can't stress this enough, it demands a LOT of respect.


Yeah here in the United States I think it's a Schedule V, so very low on the scale narcotic scale. I've heard it's in the range of tranquilizers, like Barbiturates, Benzodiazapines, and then gabanergic agents (Lyrica & Gabapentin). There was a dude in rehab asking me about Neurontin saying some homeless people were taking about taking a bunch of it to get a buzz.


----------



## loneliness

Kairoz said:


> Lyrica is a real saver, but demands serious respect and the addiction potential is very high.


Lyrica is amazing. It completely obliterated my SA (moreso than even a large dose of alcohol or a proper stimulant), though I needed 600mg to get a good effect and I couldn't walk straight at that dose. And tolerance developed way too quickly.


----------



## NomadicWonder

Some of the newer medications side effects are scary.

Try Fukitol. Life will be easy and great, and you will become the person you were meant to be.

Side effects may include. Sudden death, nose, ear, eye, anal, and genital bleeding, wide spread rashes, severe brain hemorrhaging, liver failure, blindness, flaming bowel movements, leprosy, softening of the bones, wide spread cysts, swelling of the tongue, being sucked up by a trans dimensional vortex. 

Live your life for you, with Fukitol.


----------



## ChopSuey

NomadicWonder said:


> being sucked up by a trans dimensional vortex.
> 
> Live your life for you, with Fukitol.


Oh yeh, this one's not fun. Had it last year, and it felt literally like my rectum turned inside out. There's no remedy either. Although if you're obese you might be less likely to get sucked up.


----------



## dvana

I am on fukitol right now, nothing else, going completely crazy with this drug, these drs are totally effing me up, so confused.


----------



## greggs92

Nothing I tried worked for me, I overcame my anxiety by keeping my life in structure and occupying my mind by doing things I love. the reason why anti - anxiety drugs are not that effective is because a pill can't cure an anxiety disorder, It's an emotional behavioral condition and a habit, you have to replace the anxious neural pathways with new non-anxious ones. anti-depressants can cure depression because that's a chemical imbalance in the brain.


----------



## MrKappa

Yeah, I'd love to see the remission rates on these.


----------



## Lauren10409

Paxil is THE BEST for social anxiety! I have my life back!!!! Except having bad sexual side effect and I am trying to figure out how to fix this  Also propranolol is necessary for anyone with SA. If you don't know about it I suggest you look it up! NO more blushing, sweating and stammering!


----------



## Kairoz

Lauren10409 said:


> Paxil is THE BEST for social anxiety! I have my life back!!!! Except having bad sexual side effect and I am trying to figure out how to fix this  Also propranolol is necessary for anyone with SA. If you don't know about it I suggest you look it up! NO more blushing, sweating and stammering!


Bupropion is known to reduce the sexual sideeffects of antidepressants, maybe you should consult your doctor about it.


----------



## MiniVee

paxil (paroxetine) was really good for me, it was the first med i tried and the last. im currently weaning off the med, but i gotta say the side effects for weaning off are horrible =(((
they are getting calmer though, so i cant wait till thats over!


----------



## arishorts

I'm on 300 mg of wellbutrin and 75 mg of luvox (fluvoxamine) and it's working. I felt better each day after 2 weeks in and it's not as noticeable now, but it's allowed me to make the necessary changes in my life without causing me too much trouble.


----------



## arishorts

Kairoz said:


> Bupropion is known to reduce the sexual sideeffects of antidepressants, maybe you should consult your doctor about it.


Wellbutrin makes me hornier than a dog with a red rocket.


----------



## anxietysux9

Klonopin forsure 2mg anxiety gone happy talkative no problem doing anything no fear at all


----------



## mellowyellow321

Lifestyle change:
1) eat healthier / exercise at least 1hr a day (even walking around the block is ok)
2) less caffeine/nicotine
3) make sure I sleep a full 7-8 hours (melatonin is a miracle)

Meds:
1) Klonopin 1mg x 3 times daily = amazing (I needed a longer half-life than xanax)

2) Went through many SSRI's and although it helped, the side effects were intolerable. Paxil I couldn't sleep and had sexual side-effects but it worked for SA. I would have to take sleeping meds for Paxil. Then, I tried Zoloft which worked as well but made me too restless and if I skipped a day I felt like a different person that day. I just need some meds to calm me down, not completely alter my brain chemistry. So, I said good bye to SSRI's and utilize benzos while taking breaks to minimize tolerance increases.

3) Propranolol is amazing for situational use: job interview, public speaking, wedding, concert, etc.

4) Robinul for anxiety sweating = amazing for situational use


----------



## zombielite

I've never been on anything other than Effexor, which my GP put me on while I was waiting to see a psychiatrist, who said I might as well stick with it if it's working. So I have nothing to compare it to. I might just have gotten better over time because of conditioning and a placebo affect, who knows. Either way, I'm at 150MG now and don't really want to try anything different since I've heard getting off of it is hard and maybe I'd be really ****ty without it, I have no idea.


----------



## Nonexistence Forever

I calculated the percentage of effectiveness of each:

0.87 Benzodiazepine

0.71 MAOI

0.67 Stimulant

0.51 Beta Blocker

0.50 SSRI

0.37 SNRI

0.34 Mood Stabilizer

0.25 Wellbutrin, Remeron, Tricyclic

0.25 Buspar, Neurontin, Lyrica


----------



## boooradley

zoloft helps but it's not great for my SA. the zoloft does significantly reduce my number of panic attacks when im on it. 

ativan works great at higher doses but only once in a while. i usually dont like to take it more than twice a week because tolerance builds up like crazy and i dont want to get a dependence.

xanax works but also kinda puts me out of it and makes me more tired. otherwise like ativan, i dont take it often.

alcohol but i dont drink often because i get headaches a lot from it.

methylenedioxymethamphetamine works the best but is highly illegal, can be very dangerous, and cannot be taken often. i havent done it in over 10 years. i feel safer with legal prescriptions. 

caffeine seems to help but maybe because it makes me more awake and alert. i never drink a lot because if i do i feel jittery and anxiety.

uppers like cocaine, ritalin, meth or amphetamines(dextroamphetamine, adderall), but i no longer use any of that garbage and havent for many years because of the dangers. yeah i was young and dumb in high school.


----------



## Eterminal

Why do we need drugs to function? Pharmaceutical Industry
is making a fortune because we are dysfunctional retards ^^


----------



## schwarzi40

.


----------



## greenie

*what works and does not work for me*

What works for me is...
Lamictal 400mg once a day
Lexapro 20mg
Lunesta 3mg
Klonopin 2mg twice a day

What did not work for me was...
Neurontin 200mg no effect
ambien cr 12.5 pooped out on me
buspar was a joke
abilify 10mg gave me temp tardive twice, involuntary movements and a seizure, very scary and now afraid to drive


----------



## greenie

greenie said:


> What works for me is...
> Lamictal 400mg once a day
> Lexapro 20mg
> Lunesta 3mg
> Klonopin 2mg twice a day
> 
> What did not work for me was...
> Neurontin 200mg no effect
> ambien cr 12.5 pooped out on me
> buspar was a joke
> abilify 10mg gave me temp tardive twice, involuntary movements and a seizure, very scary and now afraid to drive


----------



## ChaoticMess

I take "Miracural" which isn't on your list! It has just been approved by the FDA, and is said that it cures ALL mental disorders! Also what I like about this new medication is that I experience absolutely ZERO side effects from it! You guys should ask your doctor about "Miracural" and see if it works for you?


----------



## Redfan45x

Marijuana.
Psilocybin.


----------



## Princess Gustopher

Lamictal 250mg

That's what I'm on currently on for bipolar and PTSD. Currently taking nothing for my anxiety but it helps with it a bit =X


----------



## Kairoz

Redfan45x said:


> Marijuana.
> Psilocybin.


How does a psychadelic allow you to function in society? Interesting combo though. I'm guessing marijuana daily and the shrooms recreationally?


----------



## jim_morrison

greenie said:


> What works for me is...
> *Lamictal 400mg once a day*
> Lexapro 20mg
> Lunesta 3mg
> Klonopin 2mg twice a day


Is that Lamictal XR? My doctor told me to take Lamictal (regular type, not XR) split into 2 divided doses per day, so I wasn't sure if once per day was suitable, would sure save me some money if it was though.


----------



## Caedmon

Nonexistence Forever said:


> I calculated the percentage of effectiveness of each:
> 
> 0.87 Benzodiazepine
> 
> 0.71 MAOI
> 
> 0.67 Stimulant
> 
> 0.51 Beta Blocker
> 
> 0.50 SSRI
> 
> 0.37 SNRI
> 
> 0.34 Mood Stabilizer
> 
> 0.25 Wellbutrin, Remeron, Tricyclic
> 
> 0.25 Buspar, Neurontin, Lyrica


This is fairly similar to what I had found in January 2014.

SAS SPEAKS: a snapshot of med results










Though it appears SNRI's are "moving on up" a little in ratings (34%-37%).


----------



## Alone in the World

Right now I'm on paxil, and I have been for about 2.5 years. When I started on it, I actually felt like it was helping. But over the last 6-8 months I've felt like it's not having any positive affect on my SA or depression. Hopeless is how I'd describe my attitude today.


----------



## NurseJordan

I take 200mg Zoloft, 15mg abilify, 300mg neurontin TID, 1mg clonazepam TID, 250mg of Lamotrigine and I have noticed major improvements. I know it's a lot to be on but it really helps.


----------



## The Rozzatron

Wow from that it looks like benzos are effective? (Compared to everything else anyway)
Why won't my doc give me them?


----------



## kastiel

Xanax


----------



## SSRIManiac

Lorazepam and Paxil for SA I found to be the most effective combination. I haven't been on Nardil or lots of other meds. 

Paxil changed my life I have to say but it has its major downside that's why I'm no longer on it.


----------



## Missme23

I'm new...

Anyways I am currently taking/prescribed 
3mg clonazepam per day 
200 mg lamictal ( taken in 2 doses of 100mg tab)
20mg XR generic adderall 
10mg IR if I don't want it to last long 

So my problem at the moment is the klonopin it has been for 4 months
I don't feel anything when I take it anymore but I feel like walking hell when I don't
I need help on this 

I'm so stuck I I used to think klonopin and lamictal saved my life which they did at the time but now I just have to take them to try to stay level 

I need help tapering to 2mg fast if anyone had any suggestions other than take another script my dr. Will not write n e thing else to aid because I will not take anymore meds 

I'm just really sad that I'm 22 year old female who is dependent physically on this dose or even higher 

Also it's just too much. I'm not addicted my brain is dependent. I've went through withdrawal like anything I've ever experienced and that tells me how dangerous this drug is if I keep becoming tolerant which I already have been :/

Please help if anyone has any thing similar to this would be very appreciated
My dr and pharmacy have no comment on the 3mg since it helps but I want to take action myself

Thanks xoxo


----------



## Missme23

It's hard to type this on my phone sorry for the errors above :/ lol


----------



## PerfectDark

Fruitcake said:


> Moclobemide worked for me! It's a different kind of MAOI to Nardil and Parnate though.


Is working for me too. But it's not available in the US.

It has no dietary restrictions except for avoiding tons of cheese and red wine especially at the same time. No issue for me. No sexual side-effects. Thats why I actually chose it against an SSRI.


----------



## kay81

Celexa and lexapro worked really well, just was really tired and lazy while taking them...currently not talking any meds for my anxiety...trying to go the non medication route.


----------



## justapatheticperson

300mg Wellbutrin
100mg Lamictal
80mg Geodon (not listed, it's an antipsychotic)
Klonopin as needed

Best combination so far. I have been on a LOT of meds too, many not listed here.

On that list otherwise - seroquel made me faint hours in to taking it so I stopped it in two days. Abilify gave me SEVERE akathesia. Lexapro made me feel suicidal, and Inderal did NOTHING. So no to those.


----------



## hoonoo

Welly 500 prozy 80 in two doses. I drugged like a racehorse but finally don't care what other people think


----------



## chromatoast

Adderall and klonopin taken together turned me into an outgoing fun loving different person. I have tried everything! Nothing even remotely helped. Nothing touches this combo for me, and they don't x each other out! They enhance the good effects of each immensely.


----------



## Canadian4Life

Tried about 40 meds... and out of about 40 (ssri's, benzos, mood stabilizers, atypical meds) I would have to say

1. Paxil
2. Clonazepam
3. Bromazepam 

For years I solely used benzos in higher dosages for anxiety and after trying them all out I found clonazepam and bromazepam to be of any value TO ME! Clonazepam I take daily for the last 8 years.. from doses of 1mg to 2mg and after 8 years still keep my clonazepam dose at 2mg or below. So for me clonazepam never gave me a tolerance problem and it lasts long so I dose only once daily which made me stick to the clonazepam. Some of the benzos made me feel good (euphroia) also and my script sometimes ran out early but clonazepam never gave me any euphoria of all the benzos and as the day goes on and it wears off I feel somewhat better. That being said it calms my anxiety steadily and is potent none the less and clonazepam was one drug I never looked forward to taking. Which as strange as it sounds made me stick with it because I never developed a liking for it even though it worked great. So for 8 years I took clonazepam and went off and on other meds but to no avail. I found Bromazepam (rare I know) and tried that a few years ago. It's the only other benzo I will use. It helps stop a panic attack in its shoes, takes away my anxiety and gives me a unique feeling of well being. It only lasts 5-6 hours though so you need to dose 3 times a day. dosing 3 times a day and the euphoric feeling it gave me is why I stay away mostly but I do have some for hard times! Bromazepam was a odd find and is underrated and I don't know why because it comes on fast, works great and gives me a little boost. 

During the 8 years on clonazepam I tried lots of different types of meds but all were no good side effect wise and efficiency wise. 2 years ago after trying so many ssri's I tried out paxil. It too gave me a unique feeling from day 1. Unlike other ssri's it didn't make me feel happy like a drug but it calmed my mind so I could sort things out and that alone worked better then any med. It made me want to be social and less anxious. So after trying all the benzos and ssri's Paxil, clonazepam and bromazepam are my 3


----------



## bethzc

For me, I felt a large difference with 1mg Abilify...and for emergencies Xanax or Klonopin help. 

As for the SSRIs I've tried a bunch...and honestly I can't tell if they help or not. Now I'm on an SNRI...Effexor and it's the same. I feel really bad, they raise the dose, and yes after a little while I feel better, but I don't know if it was just a natural improvement of my mood. At the same time I get the meds raised, since I'm feeling bad, I generally go to a new therapist or something...and talking to them helps. And I also sometimes try other nutrition based stuff. With all of that, there's a slight improvement, but is it due the meds? I'm really not willing to say that because I haven't felt a huge change.


----------



## gut

Sadly benzodiazepines are not a viable long term solution.

Paxil worked for me , but nothing compares to Xanax.
I don't use Xanax anymore and I kinda miss it... 

I remember that I was a total failure under Xanax , but I was soooo HAPPY. I truly didn't care about anything. Beautiful days. Haha 

Yeah , Paxil is great for social anxiety but it makes you so tired.... I don't remember being tired under Xanax. Quite the contrary! I could play all day long videogames hahahhah


----------



## Joepert28

Paxil 20 mg
Zyprexa 15 mg

Works great!


----------



## Rdonovan

*Help with dr.*

I just started seeing a physiatrist about a month ago for suboxone treatment for heroin addiction. I have had terrible anxiety for most of my teenage and adult life. In my early 20's I was prescribe kolanapin. About a year later I moved to Florida and stopped taking my medication due to my addiction. When I first got clean and started to see a dr again he gave me busbar. But that was ineffective. Now that I'm seeing a new dr I want to get back on kolanapin, but am afraid that he will think I'm just drug seeking Being an ex heroin addict and all. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can inform him of my anxiety problem and get back on a medication that works for me without sounding like I'm drug seeking. Thanks for help.


----------



## kalini

Klono as needed, have been on zoloft for 3 weeks and so far so good.

Prozac was horrible for me... made me very emotional.


----------



## meganh715

*drugs that were and were not helpful for me*

Effexor and Cymbalta were both effective for depression and SA.

Inderal was prescribed for anxiety; it worked well, but would lead to insomnia whenever I took the drug.

Buspar was prescribed for anxiety; it worked well for one day. Then it was increased and it stopped working.

Clonazepam was prescribed for anxiety; it has worked but my psychiatrist does not like the drug since it leads to memory loss and other brain damage when taken for long periods of time. Currently weaning off of the drug.

Neurontin was prescribed for anxiety. The first time it was prescribed, I had to stop due to huge headaches. The second time it was prescribed, I had to discontinue use due to weight gain.

Paxil and Lexapro, were prescribed for depression/SA and were not effective at all. Led to increased anxiety and insomnia for 4 straight days.

Remeron was prescribed to aid my sleep schedule, but the drug was too strong. Slept for most of the day and woke up with dark bags under my eyes.

Atarax was prescribed for anxiety. I believe it is working but I'm afraid it's not strong enough. Will have to wait and see.

Campral was also prescribed for anxiety. The drug worked, but made me feel very sick, so had to discontinue.


----------



## Troutbum76

Paxil worked great for 10 years then switched to Luvox. Xanax used for high anxiety situations. May try Nardil next.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## camo duck

hmm.. let's see I have been on lots of different meds but none have worked well on me. I think I have a high tolerance for them, nothing really phases me. 

I was on Paxil from 12-13 yrs old 
Lexapro 15-17
Zoloft 18-20
Prozac & Xanax 23-24
now just on Pristiq 50mg

I think it was something like that, might have been on celexa too. Can't remember much from my past anymore. I am weaning off the Pristiq now, tired of meds, not working, what's the point. I've noticed that prozac and pristiq made me hostile towards people, I'd snap at them (not literally :b) well maybe sometimes :troll


----------



## kidcrazy24

Zoloft has so many unwanted side effects. It didn't help me at all. I had severe withdrawn symptoms.


----------



## kidcrazy24

Spartan 7 

Wellbutrin 450mg wow. 

You must really be struggling. May I ask your diagnosis?


----------



## Kakumbus

Phenibut is the only thing worth doing for anxiety oh and GHB if you can get some.


----------



## CopingStrong

Wellbutrin, Klonopin and fish oil have worked wonders for my depression and anxiety!


----------



## hoootenanny

Heh these results are kind of depressing to me. I got excited when I saw the poll, hoping that there would be a few drugs I haven't tried with a lot of success. Sometimes I just want the big man with the g.


----------



## hoootenanny

Tianeptine anyone?


----------



## hoootenanny

broflovski said:


> Tianeptine (!), kratom (before they both were banned). Currently Lyrica (phenylpiracetam ) and phenylpiracetam (Phenotropil).


So Tianeptine worked will for you too? It's worked wonders although I've suddenly been experiencing blood sugar issues. I've been taking a low does Lexapro with it which I increased and wonder if that is the culprit.

The others you mentioned, phenylpiracetam and phenylpiracetam, they don't cause you any anxiety? Are you prone to anxiety with stimulants like I am unfortunately?


----------



## voodoochild16

I respect everyones opinions on other medications, I just don't want to mess around and just stick with Nardil (if I can get it) and I will find out soon.


----------



## chicagochuck

I know konoplin works for me I took it here and there for social situations. But can't be taken forever or even all the time. I don't even consider that a possibility because of the tolerance issues. I think benzo's work for almost anybody especially.... its what is given when having mild surgery....


----------



## inerameia

Alcohol is the best. Then weed. I tried Xanax, it wasn't great. Oh, ecstasy is good, but I'd rather try molly. Klonopin was okay. Wellbutrin and Remeron didn't help at all with anxiety.


----------



## DeafBoy36

As for me, best medications I have ever had:

Effexor - pretty much put my anxiety/depression in remission at 375 mg but had to quit due to sedation

Wellbutrin - basically destroyed my depression within first week of taking it! I was pretty impressed. But had to quit because it's too activating - opposite of Effexor.

Most stabilizing - Klonopin. No side effects. Works pretty well. But take it only when I need it. 

So I'll try Parnate and see how I feel. If it's too sedating, then I'll ask to add Wellbutrin and see how both combination works.


----------



## hockeyfan101

*So far drugs work for my S.A. but not long term.*

Initially, risperidone at low doses 1.0mg worked to treat my S.A. but I grew a tolerance to the S.A. effects of it after 6 months of use.

Afterwards, I tried maoi inhibitor, moclobemide which worked so well for the first few days and first 2 weeks but then stopped working.

Then, I tried a stimulant, vyvanse, which helped me a lot and made me really social but then i lost my job and became depressed and anxious and slowly the vyvanse stopped working for me after that. It helped for about a month.

Recently, I've been trying clonazepam 1.0mg which works wonders for my social anxiety and concentration issues. However, I have been on it for more than 8 months at night, just started taking it during the day and I may have developed a tolerance to it.

So i've found things that work for my S.A. But nothing that works so far as a permanent or good long term solution.


----------



## UKguy

Beta blockers: No, useless. 
SSRI: Worse than useless, actually made me worse in almost every way. 

SNRI: (Venlafaxine) some success at high doses but had to come off it due to side-effects. This stuff causes physical addiction and it is evil to come off if you have to do it quickly. 

Tricyclics: Yeah they have some benefits but the side-effects are impossible to live with at the doses required. 

RIMA: (kind of MAOI) Moclobemide, yeah works but very mild. Would need to take about twice the maximum dose to get full remission I think. Makes me want to try a full-fat MAOI

Benzo: (Lorazepam), yes it works partially, but 1.5 - 2mg is needed for difficult social situation and it really isn't all that... it doesn't help me to talk or be sociable, it just makes me care less about not joining in. I prefer to use it when I feel agitated, can't sleep or have racing thoughts. No tolerance or 'addiction' after nearly a year of use though.

I would consider trying Parnate, a stimulant or something off the wall like Lithium next... my chances of getting either of those prescribed is virtually zero.


----------



## TGoD PT

Valium worked almost perfectly for me.

Zoloft is decent, but many side-effects. Same with most SSRI's.


----------



## Joepert28

Seroxat works fine for me, cant live without it. :clap

Also use Zyprexa for psychosis.


----------



## beha

i still on fluxiten it was good but has effect on social phobia high dose.


----------



## KymPerson

Celexa (citalopram) is what I'm currently on. It really helps.


----------



## cs773

Prozac and Welbutrin didn't work by themselves
20mg of Prozac wasn't enough and 40mg just destroyed my sex drive and made me drowsy.
The 300mg of welbutrin on its own just made me angry most of the time.
But 20mg of prozac with 300mg of welbutrin has been working well for me


----------



## DaveTE311

*effective medication*

The most effective for me was seroxat in the mid 90's,this had a dramatic effect,damped down the anxiety a lot,stopped the panic attacks and gave me a lift,for a period I was on diazepam too for about 6 months but found I didn't needed at weened myself off it,in the late 80's when I first had the symptoms of anxiety I was put on anafranil.....terrible side effects.
I got back to work on seroxat after becoming agrophobic as the anxiety was horrendous.
I got off seroxat(you must come off this very,very slowly) in the late 90's and I thought I had beaten it....wrong....due to work stress and partly a emotional upset it all hit me with a bang this February,panic anxiety,jelly legs,dizziness,absolutely awful.
I had been ok for years and years with the very rare odd dodgy day.
Back to the G.P and was put on sertraline 50mg,some side effects and eventually after a few weeks it helped a little but initially made me far more anxious for a few days and sleepless,dodgy tummy to.
I asked for 100mg,she gave me this and this has helped much more and im doing better.
Also tried pyrazolam which is mildly useful and its very suttle with little sedation but damps down a bit of the anxiety,also etizolam,very good for sleeping,bit heavy for day use but useful for my dental phobia.
My doctors wont give me seroxat,flatly refused it,even though for me it was amazing,because of the problems affecting some younger folk,they say sertraline is the first in line as an anxiety medicine,big no no from all doctors round here for benzo's but sensible gp's in other countrys give it initially alongside an ssri to help until it kicks in as sertraline can give you initially more anxiety,a benzo can help this.
I was desperate at the time it was either trying a self med(which has worked no doubt) or giving up work.
Now im doing better I tend to take pyrazolam when needed and etizolam if im having a bad night.Its being sensible and careful and doing some research alongside CBT and support from your Doctors,friends etc to gre.
you through.
At my worse I didn't care or don't care if I became addicted to a benzo etc as for me it means having a relatively normal life and being of a slightly older generation it seems to matter less but and a big but! drugs,meds are not the only answer,diet,therapy,exercise,rest all play there part in recovering and keeping on an even keel.
Take care everyone,David


----------



## shotdrink

amphetamine like Adderall, Benzo and GHB only works!


----------



## shotdrink

But Amphetamine+GHB are the best pro-social


----------



## NorthShore

Effexor, initially for depression (I think) now for SA

Comorbidities:
Lamotrigine (Obsessive-Type Personality)

Adderall (Inattentive ADHD)

I have an *severe* case of SA ~ basically stayed in the house for a whole year and **slowly** have gotten better.
Some days I stay in bed & read, but I still do some "work" on my smartphone.

I'm going out to see friends with The Husband a lot more now.
I'm even going to apply for a job.


----------



## rabbitheartgirl

I'm currently back in citalopram for the second time. It does wonders for my depression and anxiety by making me unable to feel any sort of emotion at all.


----------



## lostinclarity

rabbitheartgirl said:


> I'm currently back in citalopram for the second time. It does wonders for my depression and anxiety by making me unable to feel any sort of emotion at all.


Haha this made me smile for some reason, it's good to an extent. I noticed sometimes when I take the meds to get rid of emotions I also can't feel that good from things I usually enjoy, like I won't be able to get any euphoria from my favourite music and I loose a lot of my attraction and sex drive.

I couldn't go with a daily rid of emotions, maybe if I was older and had nothing left going for me I wouldn't mind then..


----------



## CopingStrong

Lexapro 10mg, Wellbutrin 300mg & 1mg of Klonopin PRN


----------



## LouMimzy

Zoloft and Ativan


----------



## Andre23

Pot


----------



## alli3fire

Zoloft worked for me although I got worse before I got better and it did take almost the full 12 weeks before I felt a difference but suddenly I was thinking, wow, this actually works. I've stayed on it (other than during the pregnancy of my 2nd and 3rd children) for 12 years. It does take longer to orgasm but I've no loss of libido so for me and hubby this is ok. I had a lot of other side effects too in the first few months all of which went away. I only have to take xanax very rarely now maybe 1 or 2 times a year but during the time that I was waiting for the zoloft to kick in I took it every day for maybe 6 months including weaning off it.


----------



## classicalpaint

On 10mg of Prozac (I need more, actually have an appointment in an hour). No panic attacks since I started the meds, so that's good.


----------



## Recessive J

Prozac helped with my depression but not so much with my SA. Also it kinda messed up my libido and made me drowsy all time

Took Propranolol for a while, did its job well in reducing the physical symptoms of SA. Unfortunately I also got a lot of nightmares while on these which only worsened my depression.

And on Effexor right now, fingers crossed it will be more effective


----------



## poor man

57889


----------



## ChangelingGirl

My current med combo (Abilify and Celexa) works best. I take Phenergan (promethazine, a low-potency neuroleptic) as needed but that oend eosn't work. Worked amazignly when I took it in 2007 though. Other meds I've tried include diazepam, oxazepam, lorazepam, Nozinan (levomepromazine, another low-potency neuroleptic) and Risperdal. Lorazepam was the only one of these that was somewhat effective.


----------



## linabean

I've been taking escitalopram for sometime now, to treat depression and help lessen some of my SA symptoms. It's helped a lot to keep my depression at bay, and balance out my mood in general. I wish I could rely on just my medication, but I know that a big part of getting better is going to come from me pushing myself.


----------



## UltraShy

42% report benzos being effective while 6% report then as ineffective.

If doctors prescribed meds based on efficacy it's crystal clear that benzos should be the first line treatment for anxiety, as they beat every other choice by a mile. And they're cheaper than dirt, as opposed to costing many thousands of dollars per year.


----------



## goodluck77

pregablin 100mg 3 times a day worked for about 2 weeks.
NO anti depressants have ever worked for me....tried them all...first being prozac when i was young...too many others to mention.
opiates help a bit but then become addictive...more problems!
benzos help a bit but also addictive
i build a tolerance up very quickly...usually the meds like benzos have to be high high dose.......currently on and off diclazepam which i have to buy online as no gp will prescribe me anything anymore other than a new anti depressant each time one comes out...i think due to overdoses and addiction probs so im pretty much stuffed!


----------



## goodluck77

oh just to add ive tired alot of anti psychotic meds in the past.....i think ive tried just about everything...including herbal remedies...healthy eating...councelling,cbt,rehab. alcohol and drugs, overdose etc are not the answer either so where does one go from here?


----------



## InsomniacMike

Lexapro has worked fairly for my social anxiety, xanax is deffinitely the best tho! Just avoid long-term or daily usage


----------



## knowledge1234

adderall and memantine benzo's klonopin xanax etc

various illicit drugs


----------



## zeusko87

alcohol


----------



## MrEMouse

Lexapro with an Abilify chaser.
Tried and failed: Zoloft, Effexor, Klonopin, Prozac

Anyone else ever try the Genesight genetic tests to discover which medications work best for you?


----------



## zv915

First and only medication I took was Celexa 5 years ago. It worked wonders for me but decided I didn't want to depend on it for a long time so I stopped taking it in less than 6 months. I had been OK since then but my SA recently came back and it has gotten worse. Gonna go back on the medication soon. =\


----------



## Leo86861

I'm curious about the lamictal. Anyone have any experience with this drug?

Did it help your SAD?

I was on Wellbutrin for about 2 weeks and it made me extremely angry and give me manic like symptoms.


----------



## LoveMissesG

Leo86861 said:


> I'm curious about the lamictal. Anyone have any experience with this drug?
> 
> Did it help your SAD?
> 
> I was on Wellbutrin for about 2 weeks and it made me extremely angry and give me manic like symptoms.


My doctor gave me Lamictal to help "balance my mood." It seemed like a sugar pill in that it had side effects, but did nothing for my anxiety.

And I agree, Wellbutrin is garbage. I almost murdered somebody on that drug.


----------



## LoveMissesG

Uppers (somewhat stimulating drugs) & downers (benzo's) combined together.


----------



## Ainnie

Do any of you taking Effexor find that your temper is easily aroused?


----------



## Learydp01

I'm naturally an extremely timid person, even by SA standards, so Effexor did not do that to me. However, when I think back on how it made me feel, I can see how it might do it to somebody else. Bring it up with your doctor.


----------



## AnxiousSkins

Cipralex was good for a while but it seemed to lose it's effectiveness over time. I now take Cipralex AND Welbutrin to help boost its strength and it has been working quite well


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

Seems like Wellbutrin makes people aggressive. That's fine, I like being aggressive!
Maybe I'll give it a try


----------



## J220

Tramadol


----------



## velvetrope15

Prozac but it took 2 months to feel the full effect. Minimal/reasonable anxiety is still present but its much easier to manage.


----------



## Lifesatrip

Zoloft and lorazepam as needed.


----------



## Lifesatrip

Never tried Wellbutrin and I worked for the company that makes it. I tried Paxil but it caused an allergic reaction, so I was on Effexor for a few years. Didn't do that much for social anxiety. Finally settled on Zoloft, which seems to help. Wellbutrin is more activating than ssri's, so that sounds counterintuitive for anxiety sufferers. The only med that fully helped my social was lorazepam. However, it loses effectiveness if taken everyday. It does help a lot when I need it for certain social situations though. Klonopin might be better for long term use than lorazepam, at least that's what I heard. Or Valium possibly? Do doctors still prescribe Valium anymore (Diazepam)?


----------



## cris2433

Nardil


----------



## DerrickOdea

Xanax work for both my depression and anxiety, this pills help me a lot in quick relief from anxiety issues. They are quite easily available online at reasonable price.


----------



## WRATH

*Is that all??*



spartan7 said:


> try and beat this
> 
> 80 mg prozac
> 450 mg of wellbutrin
> 2 klonopins/daily
> 20 mg zxprexa
> 60-90 mgs of Restoril for sleep
> 
> cant top that.


Try:
110mg/day isocarboxazid (Marplan)
300mg/day bupropion (Wellbutrin)
600mg/Lithium
4mg/day clonazepam (Klonopin)
250mg/day quetiapine (Seroquel)
100mg/day amitriptyline
:grin2:
Though my pdoc has recently taken me off of the Lithium. So I guess we're just about on par lol

Unless you include nootropics and specific nutrients:
Fish oil (providing 540mg EPA & 360mg DHA/day)
Siberian Ginseng (providing 24mg Eleutherosides/day)
Alpha GPC 800mg/day
Centrophenoxine 500mg/day
Aniracetam 500mg/day (great for that "don't know what to say" part of SA)
Acetyl-L-Carnatine 150mg + Alpha-Lipoic-Acid 250mg/day
And ALL the essential micronutrients at high strength plus an extra 1mg chromium to help balance blood sugars. I have type 1 diabetes for which I am on insulin 4xday.
Finally my beloved weed. My pdoc knows I do it. He'd much rather I smoke weed than drink alcohol.


----------



## SimplyKerri

225 Effexor ex pm
100 Wellbutrin am
50 topamax 2x
1 mg clonazapam 3x


----------



## SimplyKerri

SimplyKerri said:


> 225 Effexor ex pm
> 100 Wellbutrin am
> 50 topamax 2x
> 1 mg clonazapam 3x


It wouldn't let me edit. I forgot my sleep medication Sonata


----------



## 64296

I'm not actually sure if it was for SA, but I took some call Citaloprim.. Did absolutely nothing. They kept doubling the dosage but nothing happened.


----------



## gisellemarx

Clonazepam is the only thing that helps with my anxiety. 

But when I was taking Depakote as a teenager, I was on a pretty high dose and stopped giving a sh** about anything, so in a roundabout way, it helped with my SA. I was a lot calmer and easy-going about talking to people and being around them. The downside was the depression and complete lack of motivation that it gave me. And the weight gain. Ugh.


----------



## zeusko87

i have tried almost everything (except maois, and a few antiepileptic drugs). The only medications that work for me are Lyrica (450 mg, 3 times a week) and Klonopin (6 mg, twice a week).

On mondays, wednesdays and fridays i take Lyrica, on Tuesdays and Thursdays i take Klonopin. My everyday medications are Effexor (225 mg), Lamictal (50 mg) and Seroquel (100 mg before sleep) but Lyrica and Klonopin help the most. I just started Lamictal so i cant tell will it help because is it still too early to say.


----------



## zeusko87

Aella said:


> Hi. Question, I didn't realize this was a medication you could just go on/off of? I'm on Lyrica (400mg), and lamtical (700mg), and Klonpin (2mg) (all for anti sezurie usage) altho they Lyrica helps my anxiety, and Lamtical helps my depression...... they are both medications that I thought (lyrica that is) that you build up from 25mg taper, to 50mg taper, to 100mg ---> up. .And it builds in your system. Anytime I forget a dosage or go off.......... I get a seizure and very bad suicidal mood crashes.


hi. i take it only 3 times a week because if i take it daily i develope a tolerance so i need to up my dose. wow 700 mg of lamictal. how do you feel on such a big dose. was 50-100 mg helpful for your depression?


----------



## _Thomasjs81

Venlafaxine for depressive symptoms, Mirtazapine for sleep and Benzos for socialising. Would try an MAOI if I didn't have an incompetent pdoc.


----------



## Zosie92

Citalopram has helped a lot. More with depression though, but it takes the edge off. At the moment, Zipoclone is the only thing shutting my brain up enough for me to sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris

Tianeptine blows SSRI's out of the water. Most SSRI's I've tried either did nothing or not more than a placebo.
Tianeptine makes me feel like my true self, the person I always wanted to be - social, motivated, content.


----------



## zeusko87

Lauris said:


> Tianeptine blows SSRI's out of the water. Most SSRI's I've tried either did nothing or not more than a placebo.
> Tianeptine makes me feel like my true self, the person I always wanted to be - social, motivated, content.


i agree with you. tianeptine is by far the best medication i have tried for SA but tolerance developes quickly and it has really short half life (2.5 hours)


----------



## Lauris

zeusko87 said:


> i agree with you. tianeptine is by far the best medication i have tried for SA but tolerance developes quickly and it has really short half life (2.5 hours)


The tolerance develops to euphoria and other opioid effects. The anxiolytic, nootropic and antidepressant properties take weeks to kick in and are significant even in 12.5mgx3 dose.


----------



## Phenibooty

Have you tried tianeptine sulfate? I believe the half life is around 5 hours, it lasts much longer than tianeptine sodium. I haven't tried it yet just going off what I've researched.


----------



## Phenibooty

zeusko87 said:


> Lauris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tianeptine blows SSRI's out of the water. Most SSRI's I've tried either did nothing or not more than a placebo.
> Tianeptine makes me feel like my true self, the person I always wanted to be - social, motivated, content.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you. tianeptine is by far the best medication i have tried for SA but tolerance developes quickly and it has really short half life (2.5 hours)
Click to expand...

Have you tried tianeptine sulfate? It has a half life of around 5 hours I believe and is supposed to last much longer than regular tianeptine sodium. I haven't tried it yet just going off what I researched.


----------



## Lauris

Phenibooty said:


> Have you tried tianeptine sulfate? It has a half life of around 5 hours I believe and is supposed to last much longer than regular tianeptine sodium. I haven't tried it yet just going off what I researched.


Yes, but I need to take like 5 times more than the sodium, so I run out of it quickly. I honestly prefer the sodium version, because I can take right before an event that makes me anxious or if my anxiety is getting annoying. It works instantly and kills my anxiety.


----------



## zeusko87

Lauris said:


> Yes, but I need to take like 5 times more than the sodium, so I run out of it quickly. I honestly prefer the sodium version, because I can take right before an event that makes me anxious or if my anxiety is getting annoying. It works instantly and kills my anxiety.


 shame that drug like tianeptine is used so rarely. They prescribe ssris like candies. when you mention something like Nardil or Tianeptine, they just say they are too dangerous and throw you another useless ssri


----------



## Lauris

zeusko87 said:


> shame that drug like tianeptine is used so rarely. They prescribe ssris like candies. when you mention something like Nardil or Tianeptine, they just say they are too dangerous and throw you another useless ssri


True, and most ssri's are just barely better than a placebo.. it's like taking a piss at people with depression.


----------



## CameronH

GotAnxiety said:


> anxiety is nothing but a figment of your imagination you either chose too let it bother you or not.


What a stupid ill-informed post


----------



## Lauris

CameronH said:


> What a stupid ill-informed post


Agreed, dude has no idea how disorders work. It's like saying people with shizophrenia/psychosis to stop hallucinating, it's all just in their head, right?? lmao


----------



## Lauris

Eterminal said:


> Why do we need drugs to function? Pharmaceutical Industry
> is making a fortune because we are dysfunctional retards ^^


Because, unfortunately, human body is not perfect and different people have different disorders or "defects", that's just life for you. Some people are born deaf or blind, even though they did nothing wrong with their life. Life is unfair, but that's reality.



Gizamalukeix said:


> None. I've been on Zoloft and Paxil 50mg and they're both useless.


If every antidepressants just makes you feel like **** and has no benefit, perhaps your anxiety is not a chemical dysfunction in the brain. 
Many people have gotten their life back, because of medications.



GotAnxiety said:


> None at the moment. anxiety is nothing but a figment of your imagination you either chose too let it bother you or not but i do take a low dose of dexedrine.
> 
> In the past cipralex and ritilin did help but the side effects became intolerable. In the future im hoping too give maybe remeron a shot.


You, sir, are a very stupid and ignorant person. Are people having psychosis/hallucinations also just "imagining" their disorders?


----------



## 18 years of nothing

Paxil worked good for me but now, it doesn't work anymore. I don't understand why?


----------



## Dennis27

These meds have too many negatives and not enough positive. They better come out with some newer ish. Tried celexa and cymbalta. Trying to get off cymbalta now.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Not technically a benzo, but etizolam has worked wonders for me. And very easy to get


----------



## ines88

Hello ! I take xanax xr 0,5 mg since november 2014 , and want to know about the weaning of xanax xr 0,5 mg, how can i do the weaning ?


Can anyone help me !


Thank you.


----------



## Ithendra

Sertraline did the trick for me. Hasn't stopped my anxiety attacks completely, but they're a lot easier to deal with and don't last as long as they used to.


----------



## maggie06

I don't know where to ask this-- the thread for this drug is very old but...

I have searched this site and have read that Bupropion SR 100 can be divided in half. I have also read that it cannot. Can anyone comment on this? 
Thanks


----------



## TheSanderosaCompound

My current SA "Grip it and Rip it" combo is as follows... Wake up a little dazed slightly confused. Grab a bottle of water, take a few swigs. Take (1) 30mg Adderall instant release, (1 sometimes 2) 100mg Bupropion, 20mgs of Celexa, (1) 1mg Klonopin (2 more throughout the day), take (1or2) 300mg Gabapentin (2 more throughout the day), Get my pill grinder and grind up (1) 8mg Suboxone tablet along with (1) more Adderall instant release. Let that ground up mixture dissolve real good under my tounge. Then drink a protein shake and a Redbull and I'm ready to take on the world! Take Fioricets for headache as needed and Flexeril at bedtime to relax. Works fairly well for me! All prescribed by the same doctor.... I fear the day the well runs dry...


----------



## AMYEKAS

600 mg wellbutrin
30 mg restoril
6 mg xanax
100mg 5-Http
6mg paliperidone
150 mg seroquel

non-psych meds
baclofen
tizanidine
oxycontin
morphine sulfate IR


----------



## forgetmylife

Gabapentin. Very easy to get prescribed (easier and less expensive than lyrica) and little to no side effects. Can take whenever I want.

Downsides are 

tolerance (the buzz you get from higher doses wear's off after a few consecutive days, but it still seems to have a positive effect on reducing anxiety), 

absorption (unlike lyrica, gabapentin doesn't get absorbed well, so the best way to take it, for example, is a few pills over the course of a couple hours), 

and the final downside is that it doesn't kick in until 2-3 hours after the first pill...


----------



## ameris

clearly by looking at the chart you can see that xanax is deemed effective followered by MAOIs. 6 percent effective 2 percent ineffective. 

All other drugs pretty much have more ineffective than effective.


----------



## zeusko87

*NARDIL *(for depression and social anxiety) 
*LYRICA* (for generalized anxiety)

All other medications suck.


----------



## MichaelAL

2mgs of Risperidone and 150 mg of Zoloft. Changed my damn life.


----------



## Michael Strode

Klonopin. Used Valium in place of Klonopin which worked ok but not quite the same. Ambien also fine and closer in effect to Klonopin then was Valium. Weed and alcohol both fine as long as I feel comfortable around others.


----------



## AliceWakefield

I am currently on zoloft 200mg. It's helping me with depression, and somewhat with anxiety. I also take benzos, but i really try to avoid them because of memory loss, so i take them maybe 1-2 times a month before some stressful situation.


----------



## 546617

zeusko87 said:


> *NARDIL *(for depression and social anxiety)
> *LYRICA* (for generalized anxiety)
> 
> All other medications suck.


bullsh1t nardil didnt work for me. so you saying all other medication sucks is ignorant.
for exampel seroquel had a better effect on me than nardil ever did for me for depression/anxiety. Everyone reacts different to meds. that should be obvious by now.
also lyrica didnt work either.


----------



## UltraShy

An exceedingly biased poll.

Only 6% report an MAOI being effective, though that might indicate exceptional efficacy given what a tiny percentage of SAS members have ever tried an MAOI.

I'd rate Nardil as #1, with Parnate as #2. SSRI/SNRI rate as pure crap.


----------



## zeusko87

KurdishFella said:


> bullsh1t nardil didnt work for me. so you saying all other medication sucks is ignorant.
> for exampel seroquel had a better effect on me than nardil ever did for me for depression/anxiety. Everyone reacts different to meds. that should be obvious by now.
> also lyrica didnt work either.


Nardil and Lyrica were the only 2 medications that had impact on *my* social anxiety. All other medications i have tried sucked. What you do not understand?

From your posts i can conclude that you are one spoiled and arrogant kid who has a lot of free time. Unfortunately, there is no medication that can help you. Go find some activities, ride a bike, do something in life.


----------



## 546617

zeusko87 said:


> Nardil and Lyrica were the only 2 medications that had impact on *my* social anxiety. All other medications i have tried sucked. What you do not understand?
> 
> From your posts i can conclude that you are one spoiled and arrogant kid who has a lot of free time. Unfortunately, there is no medication that can help you. Go find some activities, ride a bike, do something in life.


No you said all other medication suck as in those are the only 2 medications that will work for people. You need to learn to word your sentences different. Also why do you bring up my life? Which is totaly off subject and has nothing to do with what I said. Im done with you.


----------



## SFC01

zeusko87 said:


> *NARDIL *(for depression and social anxiety)
> *LYRICA* (for generalized anxiety)
> 
> All other medications suck.


Both wre damn fine meds for me, plus I would say that abifiy seems great so far.

PS, I didn't have SA - I had GAD and depression.


----------



## Beanybean

High doses of Psilocybin, has done more than I ever expected A medicine could do.


----------



## Hannes2

Parnate is very effective so far (2 months). Venlafaxine (effexor) was not much (many years).


----------



## PharmaFiend

Klonopin, Xanax, Valium, Ativan and Resotril have all successfully reduced my anxiety in the past. The effects produced by Zoloft and Buspar were negligible. Abilify helped slightly with the paranoid features of my social anxiety. I only noticed the effects of hydroxyzine when I took larger doses than prescribed. Early on, gabapentin worked insofar as it produced a slight feeling of euphoria. Now, I only find gabapentin useful in very large doses. Propranolol has been helpful in social settings, because I no longer fear that I will appear physically anxious. Although I've only experimented with phenibut on a few occasions, I did not find it recreational nor anxiolytic. I have not found L-theanine to be very helpful either. KSM-66 (ashwagandha extract), however, has been helpful in reducing social anxiety. Lastly, I rely most heavily on Suboxone to reduce anxiety and depression.

Current Rotation: Suboxone, gabapentin, propranolol, KSM-66, l-theanine, hydroxyzine, phenibut

Realistic Wish List: Lyrica or baclofen

Idealistic Wish List: Klonopin and Adderall

Ineffective: Zoloft and Buspar


----------



## harrys

I think I've tried the last anti-depressant I'm willing to take. Looking at this poll doesn't make me hopeful.


pretty unfortunate buspar doesn't seem to do many people any good, lighter anxiolytics are what I'm gonna try get my psychiatrist to prescribe. not that he's shown any willingness to prescribe anything other than anti-depressants.


----------



## LampSandwich

*deeerggs*

*The only medication I have ever taken (other than adderall) which has actually helped my mental illness has been Lamictal. My anxiety has improved since starting it this year. I was actually prescribed it to prevent seizures, but I notice that is actually has really helped my anxiety. It's not even anywhere close to being gone, but any improvement is a good one. *


----------



## poopypants

Nardil has pretty much cured my social anxiety. Now I look back on the pre-nardil very shy and nervous me, and wonder why I was like that. Now I don't seem to care what others think about me (although I still maintain important social conventions, I don't all of a sudden act crazy or anything) and because of that people seem to like me more. I speak louder, smile more, am not afraid to speak up in the middle of lecture (!!!) and don't try to analyze what people think about me. All of a sudden it doesn't make _sense_ to have anxiety about stuff like that. I actually truly believe that if I "just be myself", as lame as that sounds, people will like me.

Anyways lol it's totally the drug. It's a pretty amazing feeling and total turnaround for me.


----------



## BRI85

It's really weird but I've been prescribed like every benzodiazepine and anti depressants that are supposed to help with SA but last year I hurt my foot and ended up with nerve pain. My doctor first prescribed me Gabapentin but it wasn't strong enough so now I'm taking Lyrica. Lyrica has been a miracle drug for me it helps my pain... actually all the pain I have in my body not just my foot.. but it helps my anxiety disorder so much I was able to get off all my benzo's (except I have an emergency pill in my purse that I haven't used yet and it's been in there for a couple months! This drug truly is a life saver.. even is a mood stabilizer and helps me sleep


----------



## BackToThePast

Zoloft has been pretty effective at making me feel indifferent to most things, allowing me to focus most of my time and energy on stuff that I need to be doing rather than spending time (negatively) evaluating myself. I've also been taking Xanax but I've been careful not to take them more than once or twice a week. I save them for instances where I would be most anxiety prone, like going to a friend's friend's house or a job interview. The added benefit is that if I'm not able to go to my appointments, or if circumstances prevent me from getting a new prescription, I still have a backup supply that can last me a few years.


----------



## trellbrown23

jim_morrison said:


> Which types of medications have been succesful for Your SA? Version 2.0


No medication has been effective. It's always had the opposite effect of making me sick (thanks Big Pharma).

I've turned to Marijuana, which has TREMENDOUSLY helped.


----------



## AtlantaPhobic

Nardil is working amazing for me. I'm at 99% remission of anxiety in about 50 days.


----------



## DEXTERDIAZ

Just 5 to 10 mg zolpidem(Ambien ) and let's rollin' my life! It's charm , easily talk to everybody without embarrassing.


----------



## Hordak

Diazepam 5mg | Best for SA.


----------



## Yer Blues

OG Kush & Megalodon about two grams.


----------



## shotdrink

zeusko87 said:


> *NARDIL *(for depression and social anxiety)
> *LYRICA* (for generalized anxiety)
> 
> All other medications suck.


Same apply to me, but i have to add:
-Memantine (for tollerance prevention of Lyrica and other meds) 
-Baclofen, alone or in combination with Lyrica
For sleep issue, Seroquel at night is very safe


----------



## Hordak

Yer Blues said:


> OG Kush & Megalodon about two grams.


cannabis?


----------



## foxy1995

*medications*

I've tried some of these: worldwidepharmacyonline.com and felt results in about a month. It really helps but we all should learn to get rid of necessity to take medications by own psycho resourses>


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

Xanax drived me to a suicide attempt I think. An SSRI was worked for me.


----------



## EmyMax

SSRI: Vortioxetine 10mg
Benzodiazepine: Xanax 0,75 and Bromazepam 1,5mg

That is all it has ever worked for me, in the past.

What was not really effective to me in any way were anti-psychotic medications, in particular Zyprexa 2,5mg (made me feel tired all day....couldn't stay awake, read a book or watch TV) and "worse-than-Heroin-Cocaine-MDMA" Abilify 10mg. 
That Abilify stuff really drove me nuts. Couldn't stay still or sat down without always rocking back and forth and switching seating positions, couldn't sleep, couldn't get out of bed without experiencing vertigo, had excessive anger and agitation, heart palpitations and panic attacks out of nowhere. Had to take a lot of Dramamine to stabilize. Thankgod I only took it for only 3 days.
But can't imagine what it feels like to live with all those side effects, everyday.


----------



## TZT

I had used Klonopin and Luvox but right now I am drug free with the exception of Tramadol which I use for chronic pain. Tramadol definitely gives me a little pep in my mood.


----------



## Discat

Stimulants + benzoides for SA
Ssri for saying and doing the right thingz 

Anyone else here on Aderrall? I'd love to write with you


----------



## xnxx

2mg klonopin 3x daily
800mg gabapentin 3x daily
200mg seroquel XR 1x at night
50mg hydroxyzine 1x at night
10mg valium 3x daily
70mg vyvanse 1x in the morning
8mg suboxone 2x daily

it might seem like alot
and it is
but gets the job done


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Anything that makes me sleep.


----------



## NocaLove

Paxil worked for me for about two years. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotFullyHere

NocaLove said:


> Paxil worked for me for about two years.


That's good to know, I'm beginning mine today so hopefully it works for me, too!:roll


----------



## Musicfan

Citalopram and Abilify work for me. There is still some seasonal depression but overall there's been such an improvement that I'm confident the drugs are working.


----------



## GSH

Haven't posted here in years but here's what ive come up with after trying probably 20 different meds. 

Klonopin nightly and Wellbutrin XL every other morning. If I take Wellbutrin more then 2-3 days in a row it interferes with my sleep.

Hoping to replace the Wellbutrin with Adderall. All the SSRIs and SNRIs new and old haven't worked. I need dopamine and Gaba and coffee/redbull


----------



## Camdentownnw1

How many people here tried subutex or suboxone.how do you feel about it. I use it and makes me feel better. Would you try it?


----------



## teopap

Xanax. Until I was out of Rx, I went to 5 different doctors to get a new prescription for any benzo, nobody gave me anything. 3 days later, I got a grand mal seizure (in ER they gave me 5mg diazepam IV which was basically useless because of the tolerance, and when I asked for an extra pack to tapper off they almost yelled at me and was treated like a junkie).
And sadly, I'm a non responder to gabapentinoids (lyrica, gabapentin, baclofen, phenibut). In my country I could obtain those without prescription.


----------



## scribble

Effexor xr for 3 years 150mg and wellbutrin 300mg. its been good for my depression, my social anxiety ..not too sure really but its been helpful in keeping my life stable tho


----------



## meco1999

Have tried Zoloft (200 mg per day), Luvox (up to 250 mg per day), Klonopin (up to 1.5 mg per day). None of them helped at all, even in combination. Have tried gabapentin (neurontin) too, didn't do anything. However, I've learned to live with social anxiety. You can definitely live with social anxiety and live a happy, fulfilling life.

I think the only thing that would probably help me with social anxiety is alcohol, but I avoid alcohol. My uncle was an alcoholic and died in a drunk driving accident caused by his drunk driving when he was a young man. My mom said he probably had undiagnosed mental illness, that's probably why he drank.


----------



## urbandecays

TooRational said:


> *Celexa Cured Me*
> 
> I had a case of sudden onset social anxiety. Had all of the classic symptoms + some of the less recognized symptoms, like brain zaps. I couldn't look superiors in the eye, heart raced when I talked to the boss, constantly thinking about my posture in conversation, worried about how I was looking at people in social interaction, alternated between not wanting to look at people and staring at them. On some occasions, being around "authorities" caused literal zaps in my head to the extent my head and neck would visibly jolt. I literally thought my life was over.
> 
> Thankfully I have the most wonderful partner and peaceful home life in the world. I think that's imperative for someone trying to get over this issue. I took Celexa (40 mg) for exactly 1 year. It's all gone. Entirely.
> 
> Now, given how mine came about (bullying based on sexual orientation at a very intellectual level.....), I have my own theory on what this disease is (I'm also a doctoral level social scientist with over 9 years of higher education to date; my doctorate will take about 8 years total). I think, for me, social anxiety was the result of a certain kind of depression that was brought about from a very specific situation. In other words, for me, given my socio-psychic constitution, a depressive imbalance manifested in social anxiety disorder. For other people, given their constitution, "the same problem" would manifest simply as depression of some sort. For me, when the imbalance was done, the issue was gone. And, it is also noteworthy, I'm no longer in the context of that kind of bullying.
> 
> For those who have SA since a very young age, I would suspect that this has something to do with the fact that you're a very sensitive individual and the things you intuitively know about the social world far exceed your cognitive learning with regards to all of the different _legitimate_ ways to make sense of things. My recommendation would be to find a philosophically based therapist. Some cognitive behavioral therapists may actually share the knowledge guiding their practive with you, and in that case, I would imagine that kind of thing could work. But getting you to "see" how others who are functioning properly make sense of things is not what people with recalcitrant social anxiety actually need I don't think. For those of you who have tried everything - find that kind of therapist, print this post out, and tell them that you need to learn about all of the different legitimate (academically, intellectually, authoritatively) ways to make sense of the social issues in life that really bother you. And then get that person to role play with you so you can start seeing how many DIFFERENT MEANINGS can be interpreted off of the exact same behavioral response. The problem is that what you are conscious of (how you are appearing) is being tied to who you are: "an anxious individual." You need a new self-concept. You are an individual with certain understandings that this world has no vocabulary for. Go find one.


Are you still active on on this site?


----------



## SSRIManiac

Paxil, Klonopin, Ativan, DXM, Phenibut HCL, and that's about all I can think of. Right now I'm focusing on learning more about NMDA antagonists and why they are effective in treating multiple mental disorders, as you know Ketamine's patented form known as Esketamine is approved for depression, but there should be compelling evidence of it helping other illnesses.


----------



## sas_student

I've taken lexapro (10mg) and hydroxyzine (unsure dose) for years to manage SAD. I feel like it helped get rid of the running, negative thoughts in my head and help me with maintaining eye contact. I stopped taking it when my insurance ended while I was traveling to a new state for school, and feel my anxiety has amplified. 

I'm meeting with a psychiatrist to go back on medication. I'm thinking of going back on lexapro, but I don't like the "emptiness" I would feel on it, even though it did help me in many ways. 

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## burningpile

8 years ago I had moderate success with beta-blockers and the occasional Xanax while going through uni. Since then I've tried lexapro which worked for a while, but ultimately the side effects and general cognitive changes forced me to stop taking them. I keep a stock of propranolol for tough days but I mainly rely on exercise and meditation to keep my focus where it needs to be.


----------



## Crayzymed44

I don’t respond to any gabaergics or alcohol although alcohol doesn’t cure me it made it possible to go to partys
I respond to dopaminergics pretty much all stimulants 
Releasing agents give me a better response then dopamine reuptake inhibitors
Mdma completely cures me in the afterglow
I tried mdai it’s a serotonin releasing agent but it didn’t make me feel normal


----------



## Crayzymed44

I don’t respond to any off the benzos


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

Xanax and Ritalin.


----------



## floyd the barber

Xanax by far, i'm prescribed to it since about 16 by my doctors. along with lyrica by my psych. i find those two together work, but nowadays it's extremely difficult to get a proper benzo prescription for people who actually need it. i feel bad for them because they'll get some from a dealer and it's not really alp, it's going to be a RC or fent. i l lost somebody close that way


----------



## zeusko87

It is so sad that this forum extincted. I still take Maois, the only drugs that actually helps depression and anxiety.
So after 4 years on Nardil i switched to Parnate. My dosage is 60 mg.
I would not stop nardil but here in Europe it is impossible to find it anymore.
Parnate is maybe even better for depression, for anxiety higher doses works better.
On Nardil i was sleepy and tired and it have too much side effects. Parnate is more user friendly medication.
It has less side efffects than SSRI"s. It also helps for ADD a little bit. *I take 60 mg of Parnate , benzo and Lyrica every day.*
Even after 9 months i still did not develop tolerance to benzos. People speak of benzos like it is heroin. It is far from true. 2 most dangerous drugs are legal (cigarettes and alcohol). Alcohol is 10 times more dangerous than benzos.
Also people think that Parnate is stimulating, but that is not true. It is stimulating at the beggining, but as you raise your dose it becomes relaxing, but not sedating like Nardil.
Beside daily medication i use 4 more stimulants in rotation. Kratom, Modafinil, 3-Fpm and caffeine. I also vape nicotine and enjoy. Before i started Parnate Vaping had no effect on me. Now when i vape i feel relaxation, calmness and increase in mood. But i vape 15 days and other 15 days i take a break. I would not like to develop tolerance to nicotine. There are so many different e juices and only 4 ingredient unlike cigarettes which have more than 1000 toxic ingredients. Kratom also feels great with parnate. 3-fpm i use maybe 3-4 times a month. It is best stimulant i have ever tried but tolerance developes quickly. I also have 2 grams of 2-fma but never tried it with Parnate yet. It is the most functional stimulant but i am not sure how would it react with Parnate. Other drugs that i have mixed with Parnate but hate them are Weed, micro LSD, Ritalin, Wellbutrin. I just took my last pill of parnate and benzo, drink irish capuccino and vaping 2 my most favorite e juices, blackcurrant and in other mod mango/pineapple. I forgot to say that i take vitamins and stimulants which really helps with tolerance issues.
Magnesium Citrate and Agmatine are both NMDA antagonists and and help a lot with tolerance to Kratom and stimulants. Good luck everyone and do not be scared of MAOIs. They are real antidepressants unlike ssri"s, snri"s, TCAs...

On this site is 23 the most effective ADs by user reviews on different forums....
*
http://slatestarcodex.com/blog_images/prescription_table.png*


----------

